# Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis signals support to the 'Don't Say Gay' bill. (UPDATE: He signs it.)



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 9, 2022)

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis signals support for 'Don't Say Gay' bill
					

The bill, which would bar the 'discussion of sexual orientation or gender identity' in primary schools, passed the Florida Senate Education Committee on Tuesday.




					www.nbcnews.com
				






> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis voiced his support for a  that would prohibit the discussion of sexual orientation and gender identity in the state's primary schools.
> 
> Asked by reporters at a  Monday, he said it was "entirely inappropriate" for teachers to be having conversations with students about gender identity, citing instances of them telling children, “Don’t worry, don’t pick your gender yet," and also "hiding" classroom lessons from parents.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 9, 2022)

Huh.

You know technically the only way to be compliant either a law that bans "discussing gender identity" is to make all bathrooms universal and refer to all students (/teachers/parents/Florida Governors/former presidents) as "xe/xir/xem"

Very progressive Florida!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 9, 2022)

> “Schools need to be teaching kids to read, to write,” DeSantis said. “They need to teach them science, history. We need more civics and understanding of the U.S. Constitution, what makes our country unique, all those basic stuff.”


Wait I thought that DeSantis explicitly didn't want students to learn history. That he tried banning proven historical facts from school because he doesn't know what CRT means.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 9, 2022)

'Don't Say Gay': White House denounces new Florida bill https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-60326418


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 9, 2022)

Well the gay marriage thing wasn’t gonna last forever I guess


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 9, 2022)

BugsBunny.jpg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

Florida racing to be the worst trash fire in the United States.

Can those sea levels hurry up and rise?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Florida racing to be the worst trash fire in the United States.
> 
> Can those sea levels hurry up and rise?


That would mean we’d have a refugee crisis on our hands and they’d all move to where we live though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

makeoutparadise said:


> That would mean we’d have a refugee crisis on our hands and they’d all move to where we live though


Only if you let them out of the state.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Only if you let them out of the state.


They'll most likely want to stay in that state and say the sea level isn't rising anyway. It happened to another town that was cut off from government funding because parts of it keep going underwater or something.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 10, 2022)

Fascism, pure and simple. For guys who claim to love small government, they sure love government overeach.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Florida racing to be the worst trash fire in the United States.
> 
> Can those sea levels hurry up and rise?


They're contained in FL. No one wants Florida men in their state

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 10, 2022)

good bill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2022)

So in theory, what he's worried about is your chemistry teacher decides to put away the curriculum and spend all class talking about social issues like pronouns and gay marriage instead of acids and bases. 

This, however, is true of largely any topic. It's pretty much just as off topic as if I decided to spend the whole class talking to my students about the new Pokemon game. But it would be a little bit ridiculous to say that no one is allowed to talk about Pokemon at school.

The subject isn't one that's inherently inappropriate if you aren't talking about the sexual acts involved (the same way it's not inherently inappropriate to talk about heterosexual relationships if you aren't talking about the sexual acts involved). Considering that DeSantis doesn't even have precise language to identify what he doesn't want talked about - "gender identity" includes any sort of conversation about boys and girls, not just non-traditional conversations - actually is a a good case for why these things need talked about.

It seems kind of arbitrary to restrict this kind of thing, probably based on our obsession with politicizing things. If you have a problem with a politicized issue being involved in education, then remove it from your politics - political taxonomy doesn't (or shouldn't) override everything else. I think that the whole field of economics is just capitalist propoganda (and I let the econ teacher know this) but I don't want it pulled as a class, and I don't want it to be taboo to mention money (it's good for analogies when introducing energy).

Besides, heteronormative values are still being taught also and have plenty of place on the football/cheerleading teams, proms, etc. It's not like "both sides" aren't being "taught". Simply censoring is sort of contradictory to market place of ideas concept. Encourage your son to play football if you want.

Now, I have seen language arts and humanities try to get too involved in other. My M.Ed. program did have a lot of class that assumed that a STEM classroom would also talk about social issues the same amount, which is silly. Trying to increase mettling doesn't help that. 



> "The larger issue with all of this is parents must have a seat at the table when it comes to what's going on in their schools," he added.


Sounds like a pain in the ass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2022)

Re: "parents seat at the table" I've already had to stifle the urge to tell my son that if he has the strongly held religious belief that pants should be optional at school I'm prepared to back him 100%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 10, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> good bill.



Why is it?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 10, 2022)

What about gay frogs? Can we talk about those?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 10, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Why is it?


cause kids of primary school age don't need to be hearing none of this.
and i shudder to think what type of arguments would be put forward in contra to that along with what their actual justifications would be, certainly no noble intent that's for sure.
primary school kids btw, kids who know essentially nothing about nothing, "oh yes let's inundate them with these ideas, nothing could possibly go wrong."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 10, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> cause kids of primary school age don't need to be hearing none of this.
> and i shudder to think what type of arguments would be put forward in contra to that along with what their actual justifications would be, certainly no noble intent that's for sure.
> primary school kids btw, kids who know essentially nothing about nothing, "oh yes let's inundate them with these ideas, nothing could possibly go wrong."


Dumbest take of the day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> What about gay frogs? Can we talk about those?


Sounds like it's an important issue to talk about

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 10, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> cause kids of primary school age don't need to be hearing none of this.
> and i shudder to think what type of arguments would be put forward in contra to that along with what their actual justifications would be, certainly no noble intent that's for sure.
> primary school kids btw, kids who know essentially nothing about nothing, "oh yes let's inundate them with these ideas, nothing could possibly go wrong."


Nothing could indeed go wrong. The worst thing that may happen if a child find out that gay people exists is that a gay child manages to find out he's gay. That's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 10, 2022)

Come at me bro

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Come at me bro


Nobody is your brother
j/k


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 10, 2022)

Jim said:


> Nobody is your brother
> j/k


Ron is just mad i fucked his dad

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gin (Feb 10, 2022)

outside of it being desantis and his obvious malicious reasons behind any legislation involving LGBTQ people, idk how necessary it is for required talk of gender/sexuality to be in _elementary_ school, i'm pretty sure most kids simply won't get it

that being said there's no harm in it either, desantis et al obv see it as an insidious plot to turn good god fearing republican progeny into scary gay liberals


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 10, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> cause kids of primary school age don't need to be hearing none of this.
> and i shudder to think what type of arguments would be put forward in contra to that along with what their actual justifications would be, certainly no noble intent that's for sure.
> primary school kids btw, kids who know essentially nothing about nothing, "oh yes let's inundate them with these ideas, nothing could possibly go wrong."



You do know LGBT children exist, right?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 10, 2022)

GRIMMM said:


> Dumbest take of the day.





Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Nothing could indeed go wrong. The worst thing that may happen if a child find out that gay people exists is that a gay child manages to find out he's gay. That's it.





NeoTerraKnight said:


> You do know LGBT children exist, right?


but you man are all degens, so all of you said nothing 
it's wild though, we already have data in regards to depression among lgbt demographics, suicide attempt rates and whatever other colourful statistics there are.
all of this while the technocrat corporatocracy dress up their logo's and products once a year for this supposed oppressed group of people who are conveniently backed by power.
it doesn't get better from here, so if it's not where the lgbt want things to be then it will frankly never be unless this movement has actually been co-opted by the maps as suspected, would make sense as to why we have to teach primary school kids about sexuality before they have even hit puberty.

why do people keep on pretending that we haven't observations for the results of this type of mishandling of the youth already?
it's bizarre to me.
and why do we pretend that political, cultural, capital and legislative power is not centered on uplifting lgbt ideas?
these are not oppressed people or ideas.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 6


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 10, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> it's wild though, we already have data in regards to depression among lgbt demographics, suicide attempt rates and whatever other colourful statistics there are.


And you don't think people like you treating them like vermin or at least advocating for it to be the cause of that?



aiyanah said:


> all of this while the technocrat corporatocracy dress up their logo's and products once a year for this supposed oppressed group of people who are conveniently backed by power.


Backed by what now? You think the LGBTQ community has any friends in power? It took decades for those in power to even start considering that maybe those people have rights, and then mostly because they couldn't get around to doing so. Some political forces still don't like conceding they have rights.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 10, 2022)

I’m all for teaching young kids about accepting different types of people. It’s also really important for children who already know they’re gay to feel supported. Hindering this type of education is backwards and harmful.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 10, 2022)

Furthermore, I’d venture to guess that the same people supporting this bill are already teaching their kids about this stuff, but in a negative way. They’re teaching intolerance and hatred at home and they don’t want a positive LGBTQ+ message to reach their kids’ ears first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2022)

No, they're right.  Let's stop teaching about males and females altogether.  Let kids draw their own conclusions, maybe do some research st home on the Internet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2022)

*Looks around*
*Takes breath*

_"Gay"_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> No, they're right.  Let's stop teaching about males and females altogether.  Let kids draw their own conclusions, maybe do some research st home on the Internet.


Indeed. No history that involves kids or couples together.. Just teach anything else


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 10, 2022)

Jim said:


> Indeed. No history that involves kids or couples together.. Just teach anything else


Yeah, make sure we ban any book that mentions the existence of sexes.  The library savings alone should justify this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> cause kids of primary school age don't need to be hearing none of this.
> and i shudder to think what type of arguments would be put forward in contra to that along with what their actual justifications would be, certainly no noble intent that's for sure.
> primary school kids btw, kids who know essentially nothing about nothing, "oh yes let's inundate them with these ideas, nothing could possibly go wrong."


This is the stupidest shit you could have said. 

Like this sounds exactly like someone who hasn't been around a real fucking kid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is the stupidest shit you could have said.


Don't say that he'll make it a personal challenge!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is the stupidest shit you could have said.
> 
> Like this sounds exactly like someone who hasn't been around a real fucking kid.


Probably just as well.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like this sounds exactly like someone who hasn't been around a real fucking kid.


Kids are smart. They absorb everything and now they have the internet. Might as well get in there early with a good message.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

GRIMMM said:


> Probably just as well.


True, I wouldn't trust these people around children. So that is probably for the best.


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> True, I wouldn't trust these people around children. So that is probably for the best.


People say they wouldn't trust me around children either


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Kids are smart. They absorb everything and now they have the internet. Might as well get in there early with a good message.


That's just the thing, they absorb a lot.

What these people are counting on if that fact since there are right wingers and bad actors talking to your kids in their YouTube videos and making racism and homophobia out to be just a joke or something funny or weird at a young age. And then when you stick around for a bit too long in those places or follow the people they follow you end up getting to stuff talking about jews controlling the banks and media, how the Nazis really did have some good ideas, how blacks are 13% of the population but commit 50% of the crime, and all sorts of other stuff. 

We saw this exact same thing happen with some of the people online right now, probably some of them in here, who are too dense to realize it happened to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 10, 2022)

Jim said:


> People say they wouldn't trust me around children either

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Kids are smart. They absorb everything and now they have the internet. Might as well get in there early with a good message.


At least by the high school level, kids are more skeptical of adults now that they have more POVs.  A lot of my students lost a bit of respect for adults at my school since adults were more laxed about masks than they made the students be, demostrating that they aren't really any better at following rules that they don't like. If an adult says some wacko shit, they are better at parsing it and questioning it these days. 



Jim said:


> People say they wouldn't trust me around children either


Understandable.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

@Samus Aran

Shame on you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 10, 2022)

The future belongs to DeSantis.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2022)

First of all kids are not smart. And that's all I have to say.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

egressmadara said:


> The future belongs to DeSantis.


I think you're a danger to yourself and to others.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 10, 2022)

Everyone knows CTK (along with several others on here) have been psychopath liberals for the past 6 years+, so this response is most predictable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2022)

Imagine exposing that you use the light style like that

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Winner 4


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2022)

I use the default light style egress, we're in this together.


Anyway I remember the creationism debate when I was growing up and we had a hard time sorting out parents rights there too.

The only time I remember a teacher broaching the subject was some biology class in 8th or 9th grade, a preamble about how what she's teaching doesn't necessarily have anything to do with religious faith.

Apparently all that happened here is



> Asked by reporters at a  Monday, he said it was "entirely inappropriate" for teachers to be having conversations with students about gender identity, citing instances of them telling children, “Don’t worry, don’t pick your gender yet," and also "hiding" classroom lessons from parents.
> 
> “Schools need to be teaching kids to read, to write,” DeSantis said. “They need to teach them science, history. We need more civics and understanding of the U.S. Constitution, what makes our country unique, all those basic stuff.”



and the title is an editorial, "Don't Say Gay" isn't the name of the bill or the reputation of the bill. It's a parental rights bill. I reckon the same garden variety we had cropping up during the creationism debate in the late 90s/early aughts.

The bill lists,



> 1) requiring district school boards to adopt procedures that comport with certain provisions of law for notifying a student's parent of specified information
> 2) requiring such procedures to reinforce the fundamental right of parents to make decisions regarding the upbringing and control of their children in a specified manner
> 3) prohibiting the procedures from prohibiting a parent from accessing certain records
> 4) providing construction
> ...



And even the one point where it mentions sexual orientation/gender identity (7), the bill is specifically prohibiting the "encouraging" of classroom discussion about sexual orientation or gender identity in primary grade levels.

I don't know what kind of slippery slope this is, if it is, but ehh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

egressmadara said:


> Everyone knows CTK (along with several others on here) have been psychopath liberals for the past 6 years+, so this response is most predictable.


Yes, the kind of psychopath who agrees with science, wants people to have affordable housing and health care and doesn't think it's oaky to be a bigot. 

I'm the worst kind of monster. 



Reznor said:


> Imagine exposing that you use the light style like that


To be fair, the light skin variant is the only one where everyone's signature and avatar isn't the size of a postage stamp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2022)

CTK confirmed for the default light skin too. 

*offers a shaky awkward white fist bump*

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Solar (Feb 10, 2022)

Reznor said:


> Imagine exposing that you use the light style like that


Light style is superior.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

YEAH SKIN WARS, LET'S G-

No, no..._waaaaaiiit_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 10, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Samus Aran
> 
> Shame on you.


Dont contain me

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Dont contain me


_Shame _

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 10, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> _Shame _


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

GRIMMM said:


>


They know what they did.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 10, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> What about gay frogs? Can we talk about those?



There's a documentary about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 10, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> They know what they did.


I will not wander off the path.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 10, 2022)

@Jim 

Stahp ratioing meee reeee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 10, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> There's a documentary about it.


Rub it. Rub it... err ribbit ribbit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 10, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> There's a documentary about it.


I know it's a legit thing but he brings it up in such a ridiculous fashion LMAO


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2022)

This sounds like censorship to me and there are droves of media critics that revolve their entire professional existence right now around being angry about free speech being in jeopardy. Funny enough, those people are M.I.A. on DeSantis' actions and the people in DeSantis' base have no problem muzzling others when it involves topics they don't want talked about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 11, 2022)

I take it @aiyanah supported "Don't Ask Don't Tell".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> I take it @aiyanah supported "Don't Ask Don't Tell".


you're gonna have to explain to me what the military application or function of knowing someone's "orientation" is.
you're also going to have to explain why children, who can't even breed yet, need to know "mah sexualiteh." 
is this position somehow controversial? did Cthulhu swim so far left that the above is an absurdist viewpoint now?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 12, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> you're also going to have to explain why children, who can't even breed yet, need to know "mah sexualiteh."


I mean....a boy who has a crush on another boy might find it useful to know its normal. Otherwise you might unnecessarily saddle him with a ton of anxiety. A lot of gay or trans people expressed that when they were growing up they were often missirable because no one indicating their feelings were legitimate or even things that truly existed.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> you're gonna have to explain to me what the military application or function of knowing someone's "orientation" is.
> you're also going to have to explain why children, who can't even breed yet, need to know "mah sexualiteh."
> is this position somehow controversial? did Cthulhu swim so far left that the above is an absurdist viewpoint now?


So you're ok with nothing heterosexual being brought up either then i assume?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2022)

Parallax said:


> So you're ok with nothing heterosexual being brought up either then i assume?


All teachers will be referred to as "professor". No one can talk about their significant others. Everyone must talk like a robot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Furthermore, I’d venture to guess that the same people supporting this bill are already teaching their kids about this stuff, but in a negative way. They’re teaching intolerance and hatred at home and they don’t want a positive LGBTQ+ message to reach their kids’ ears first.


If society at large says it's okay, we can't have that! We need to roll back all this acceptance and tolerance bullshit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 12, 2022)

Then law should also make it forbidden to portray any and all heterosexual relationships in front of kids. I am sure even Bible has some couples. Ban bible for sake of children.

Make no mention whatsoever that man and woman can be together. 

Also punish all the moms and dads who kiss in front of children. That is showcasing sexuality in front of children.

This is nothing but another blatant attempt at being homophobic trash. Yet another concentrated effort to show homosexuality as something dirty.

Kids can apparently know all about heterosexual couples but not about homosexual couples.

Suddenly they worry about children there.

Somebody also should investigate this DeSantis guy. Dude probably has child porn in his laptop or something. This is just projection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 12, 2022)

Some boys like boys! 


Some girls like girls! 


So they are gay! 


We can still all be friends together! 


And that's ok! 



*Professor Samus gets fined 10,000 dollars

Hey wait wha- was it the lyrics or my singing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2022)

Amol said:


> Then law should also make it forbidden to portray any and all heterosexual relationships in front of kids. I am sure even Bible has some couples. Ban bible for sake of children.
> 
> Make no mention whatsoever that man and woman can be together.
> 
> ...



The Bible has a pair of daughters getting their dad drunk to fuck him and get pregnant. 

A father trying to kill his son because god said. 

A man winning an argument and then killing his hosts for simply being wrong. 

An assassin stabs a fat man. 

A man sending bears after some youths for calling him bald. 

A father offering to let some rapists have his daughter instead of the guest in his home. 

Talk about how some mens sexual prowess compares to a horse’s. 

And guy is asked to get 100 foreskins but overachieves and brings back 200.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 12, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And guy is asked to get 100 foreskins but overachieves and brings back 200.


Well that's just being a good capitalist

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eros (Feb 12, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Some boys like boys!
> 
> 
> Some girls like girls!
> ...


This one kind of matches. 

He is unapologetically fabulously gay from the sound of it.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 12, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> you're gonna have to explain to me what the military application or function of knowing someone's "orientation" is.
> you're also going to have to explain why children, who can't even breed yet, need to know "mah sexualiteh."
> is this position somehow controversial? did Cthulhu swim so far left that the above is an absurdist viewpoint now?



This isn't about sexual production. For a homophobe, that's real perverted.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2022)

Parallax said:


> So you're ok with nothing heterosexual being brought up either then i assume?


why would soldiers talking about their kids and wife and mom and dad back home do anything other than inspire the troupe or platoon and breed camaraderie?
if you're saying that straight soldiers talking about their SO's has no function then it's not worth continuing discussion.

it's wild how we have to discard all military knowledge that we have gained over the course of a millennia of bloodshed to make that which protects you civilians the most efficient and effective it can be, on account of what, some lgbt having to let us know they're lgbt while in the military? that's rich.
straight soldier doesn't have to say he's straight, he just talks about his significant others.
gay soldier has to let us know he's gay. suddenly you've compromised the platoon.

btw this would tie in nicely with the decline of the US army since the don't ask, don't tell policy was rescinded ages ago.
big expensive army can only bully african's in huts, the militant muslims running operations out of caves sent ya'll packing though after over a decade of trying with mah "state of the art" military.
meanwhile in china, they're building the straightest army and threatening to rule the world with it.
people don't realise what's at stake while they opine for mah gay soldiers and debauching children, the absolute state of things.




NeoTerraKnight said:


> This isn't about sexual production.


well of course it's not, gay people can't breed.
so what's it actually about, let's hear it from you.
why do the kids need to be debauched at school with the nu-left's idea of sex ed which has no functional societal building purpose?

Reactions: Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> why would soldiers talking about their kids and wife and mom and dad back home do anything other than inspire the troupe or platoon and breed camaraderie?
> if you're saying that straight soldiers talking about their SO's has no function then it's not worth continuing discussion.
> 
> it's wild how we have to discard all military knowledge that we have gained over the course of a millennia of bloodshed to make that which protects you civilians the most efficient and effective it can be, on account of what, some lgbt having to let us know they're lgbt while in the military? that's rich.
> ...


I'm strictly talking about the schools here not the military

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> why would soldiers talking about their kids and wife and mom and dad back home do anything other than inspire the troupe or platoon and breed camaraderie?
> if you're saying that straight soldiers talking about their SO's has no function then it's not worth continuing discussion.
> 
> it's wild how we have to discard all military knowledge that we have gained over the course of a millennia of bloodshed to make that which protects you civilians the most efficient and effective it can be, on account of what, some lgbt having to let us know they're lgbt while in the military? that's rich.
> ...


I'd rather be trapped in a foxhole with a couple of gays than a person who doesn't seem to know what the fucking SHIFT key does.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 12, 2022)

Amol said:


> Somebody also should investigate this DeSantis guy. Dude probably has child porn in his laptop or something. This is just projection.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2022)

Are you trying to insinuate that I'm secretly into feet and armpits?

This won't go unanswered.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> you're gonna have to explain to me what the military application or function of knowing someone's "orientation" is.


It’s called history, sweaty, look it up
]


> Soldiers would form romantic relationships with one another to boost their morale.


You know how much gay sex was happening behind the scenes in _300_?
A lot.
Achilles: GOAT warrior, gay
Alexander the Great, gay


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 12, 2022)

This sounds a lot like cancel culture that Republicans claim to hate “liberals” of doing …..


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 12, 2022)

I suspect the spartans weren't "gay" in the same way that two-spirits don't appear to be "trans" and we're just appropriating other cultures into our cosmo spats for their authenticity, because afaik sparta had strict taboos against homosexuality. Their pederasty was some sort of weird communal bond-building between younger and older groups. Male intimacy is a spectrum.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2022)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> This sounds a lot like cancel culture that Republicans claim to hate “liberals” of doing …..


This should just go on a sticker at this point. Republicans engage in almost constant cancel culture now. It's their favorite shit and they can't help themselves.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 12, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I suspect the spartans weren't "gay" in the same way that two-spirits don't appear to be "trans" and we're just appropriating other cultures into our cosmo spats for their authenticity, because afaik sparta had strict taboos against homosexuality. Their pederasty was some sort of weird communal bond-building between younger and older groups. Male intimacy is a spectrum.


Fellas, is it straight to have sex with another man?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 12, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Fellas, is it straight to have sex with another man?



#BrotherhoodisnotBinary


----------



## Eros (Feb 12, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Fellas, is it straight to have sex with another man?


A mouth is a mouth, right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> It’s called history, sweaty, look it up
> ]
> 
> You know how much gay sex was happening behind the scenes in _300_?
> ...


Did you mean to call him sweaty?


----------



## Eros (Feb 12, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Did you mean to call him sweaty?


It takes a lot to make them sweat.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 12, 2022)

See suba everyone thinks you're trying to say "sweetie" sarcastically, it's not just me.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 13, 2022)

@accountmaker


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 13, 2022)

Mider T said:


> *Looks around*
> *Takes breath*
> 
> _"Gay"_


Is this why Mider got banned?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Did you mean to call him sweaty?


You’re so uncultured, it was an entire meme!


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I suspect the spartans weren't "gay" in the same way that two-spirits don't appear to be "trans" and we're just appropriating other cultures into our cosmo spats for their authenticity, because afaik sparta had strict taboos against homosexuality. Their pederasty was some sort of weird communal bond-building between younger and older groups. Male intimacy is a spectrum.


spartans are known for gay sex

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2022)

hammer said:


> spartans are known for gay sex


They're like Jojo part Zero: just muscular men, fighting, and gay vibes.


----------



## Eros (Feb 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They're like Jojo part Zero: just muscular men, fighting, and gay vibes.


There are definitely gay characters in Jojo btw.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> There are definitely gay characters in Jojo btw.


Pretty sure it's like 100% of em.


----------



## Eros (Feb 14, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Pretty sure it's like 100% of em.


Touche.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 14, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> You know how much gay sex was happening behind the scenes in _300_?
> A lot.
> Achilles: GOAT warrior, gay
> Alexander the Great, gay


Yeah but these days a lot of people prefer to forget that. Instead Patroclus being Achilles' .....''cousin''. 
Alexander the Great's presumed relation with Hephaestion also isn't exactly a common aspect of Alexander's legend. 

As for 300. They very noticeably tried painting the Spartans as entirely straight and looking down on the Athenians for not being so. Despite it being the _Spartans_.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Yeah but these days a lot of people prefer to forget that. Instead Patroclus being Achilles' .....''cousin''.
> Alexander the Great's presumed relation with Hephaestion also isn't exactly a common aspect of Alexander's legend.
> 
> As for 300. They very noticeably tried painting the Spartans as entirely straight and looking down on the Athenians for not being so. Despite it being the _Spartans_.


Remember that time Spartan wives would shave their heads when their husbands got back from hbanging with the troops so that would ease their transition to women? I do.


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Remember that time Spartan wives would shave their heads when their husbands got back from hbanging with the troops so that would ease their transition to women? I do.


I wasn't there, so i don't remember
j/k


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Remember that time Spartan wives would shave their heads when their husbands got back from hbanging with the troops so that would ease their transition to women? I do.


...

How old are you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

Now ya'll just lying.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

Spartans would never accept women with shaved heads. Men don't even look as good with shaved heads. All this talk is dismantling my worldview and I wish it to stop at its soonest convenience.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ...
> 
> How old are you?


Wouldn't you like to know



reiatsuflow said:


> Now ya'll just lying.


On the night of the wedding, the bride would have her hair cut short and be dressed in a man's cloak and sandals. The bride appeared dressed like a man or a young boy to be perceived as less threatening to her husband.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> On the night of the wedding, the bride would have her hair cut short and be dressed in a man's cloak and sandals. The bride appeared dressed like a man or a young boy to be perceived as less threatening to her husband.



*puts on monocle*

*squints*



> Spartan men were required to marry at age 30, after completing the Krypteia. Plutarch reports the peculiar customs associated with the Spartan wedding night: The custom was to capture women for marriage(...) The so-called 'bridesmaid' took charge of the captured girl. She first shaved her head to the scalp, then dressed her in a man's cloak and sandals, and laid her down alone on a mattress in the dark. The bridegroom—who was not drunk and thus not impotent, but was sober as always—first had dinner in the messes, then would slip in, undo her belt, lift her and carry her to the bed. The husband continued to visit his wife in secret for some time after the marriage. *These customs, unique to the Spartans, have been interpreted in various ways. The "abduction" may have served to ward off the evil eye, and the cutting of the wife's hair was perhaps part of a rite of passage that signalled her entrance into a new life.*


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 14, 2022)

Achiles and Patroclus OTP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Achiles and Patroclus OTP



Who's the guy supposed to be?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 14, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Who's the guy supposed to be?


Patroclus of course.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

I  maintain  

this is a foreign culture that's doing things for foreign reasons that likely have little to no relevance in our modern world yet we continue plumbing their dignity for our politics. State spartan men would be exiled or executed if they engaged in sexual behaviors with their male partners. Apparently aristotle himself complained about there not being enough homosexuality in sparta. This is a sloppy gaywashing of history and I will not stand for it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

That's why I'm currently seated.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I  maintain
> 
> this is a foreign culture that's doing things for foreign reasons that likely have little to no relevance in our modern world yet we continue plumbing their dignity for our politics. State spartan men would be exiled or executed if they engaged in sexual behaviors with their male partners. Apparently aristotle himself complained about there not being enough homosexuality in sparta. This is a sloppy gaywashing of history and I will not stand for it.


Just come out already


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Just come out already



Gays are responsible for the genocide of my ancestors.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 14, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Gays are responsible for the genocide of my ancestors.


To be fair Achilles and Alexander kinda killed lots of people. 
Well maybe not Achilles since he's not re...never mind.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> *puts on monocle*
> 
> *squints*


We've done more straight washing of history than gay washing. Historians said Patrocles and Achilles were just buddies, yet Achilles goes into full blown suicidal hysterics when Pete is killed, putting a lock of his hair in Pete's hands on his pyre, making arrangements to have his ashes mixed with Pete's after Arch dies. 
Alexander spend the modern equivalent of billions of dollars on Hephaestion's funeral which lasted for months, had a giant 60 meter tall pyramid funeral pyre, wouldn't leave his dead body all night. 
They didn't do all that for all their buddies who died, fyi 

And yet, historians call them "good friends" and "roommates"
Oh, remember these 2, the "lovers of Modena?:

They were dudes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 14, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> As for 300. They very noticeably tried painting the Spartans as entirely straight and looking down on the Athenians for not being so. Despite it being the _Spartans_.


To be fair 300 is just comic book written by a writer (Frank Miller)  who never gave a shit about historical accuracy and Director (Zack Snyder) who hyper focused on slow mo action scenes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

I've heard a lot of odd things about frank miller.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2022)

It was


Death Certificate said:


> To be fair 300 is just comic book written by a writer (Frank Miller)  who never gave a shit about historical accuracy and Director (Zack Snyder) who hyper focused on slow mo action scenes.


It was the new next cool fx thing

the Spartans were as straight as Frank Millers nose

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> It was
> 
> It was the new next cool fx thing
> 
> the Spartans were as straight as Frank Millers nose


It's kinda funny how Meet the Spartans is a more historically accurate portrayal than 300 even though it's a parody.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 14, 2022)

Wait, Mider T is banned and not the homophobe in this very thread? Relax @reiatsuflow, I'm not talking about you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Wait, Mider T is banned and not the homophobe in this very thread? Relax @reiatsuflow, I'm not talking about you.



First of all I hold gay men in high regard, beneath only bisexuals (they are obviously the master race sexuality). I'm wary of lesbians but that's another topic.

Second of all, once again the link suba posted didn't suggest the two buried bodies were actually gay lovers and did the opposite, saying they were buried holding hands intentionally, as in their corpses were arranged hand in hand, and it was likely a military burial and they were possibly siblings. I'm right, you guys are wrong, stop appropriating history

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 14, 2022)

*stop appropriating history and/or oppositely accept that appropriating history is inevitable and universal and don't focus so much on whitewashing because if it's not white people reimagining christ as a european guy then it's black people reimagining themselves as pharaohs in ancient egypt or lgtbq+ people imagining themselves in sparta, we all do it, history is our self-insert fantasy


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 15, 2022)

Don't say "gay"...but can you say "homo" or "queer" instead? 

Anyway looks like sexual education there won't be advanced lol.

Everyone will be left to their device.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 15, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> First of all I hold gay men in high regard, beneath only bisexuals (they are obviously the master race sexuality). I'm wary of lesbians but that's another topic.
> 
> Second of all, once again the link suba posted didn't suggest the two buried bodies were actually gay lovers and did the opposite, saying they were buried holding hands intentionally, as in their corpses were arranged hand in hand, and it was likely a military burial and they were possibly siblings. I'm right, you guys are wrong, stop appropriating history


Like how straight men appropriated history by calling those 2 the "Lovers of Modena" until they found out it was 2 dudes and changed course real fast? Or how the Iliad and Odyssey have been solely translated by men, bringing their own ideas and interpretation of the ancient Greek, calling slaves "chambermaids" or "nurses" or saying Panelope's hands are "steady" when the word is actually "thick" because she's a skilled weaver and would have strong, muscular hands from years working a loom.
You can find plenty of examples of homosexuality in ancient Greece, I know you're really against it for some reason, but just look at the pottery ffs


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Like how straight men appropriated history by calling those 2 the "Lovers of Modena" until they found out it was 2 dudes and changed course real fast? Or how the Iliad and Odyssey have been solely translated by men, bringing their own ideas and interpretation of the ancient Greek, calling slaves "chambermaids" or "nurses" or saying Panelope's hands are "steady" when the word is actually "thick" because she's a skilled weaver and would have strong, muscular hands from years working a loom.



Yes exactly.



Subarashii said:


> You can find plenty of examples of homosexuality in ancient Greece, I know you're really against it for some reason, but just look at the pottery ffs



I'm saying the cultures and concepts of sexuality in ancient greece are foreign enough to our own that just clicking our modern western concepts of sexuality and partnerships into their places is likely just as inaccurate as _300_. We see two corpses holding hands so we assume they were lovers because when we hold hands in our culture it's intimate; we don't bury soldiers together, we don't bury relatives together, and we're recontextualizing an ancient foreign culture into our own. We're still whitewashing, just without the white heteronormative part. We're diversitywashing. We see two men intimate in a way that means they're "gay" to our culture, so we call them a gay relationship even though in their culture they're under laws that forbid homosexual relationships. So what are they? I don't know; probably something old and foreign and very different from our culture.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 15, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Yes exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the cultures and concepts of sexuality in ancient greece are foreign enough to our own that just clicking our modern western concepts of sexuality and partnerships into their places is likely just as inaccurate as _300_. We see two corpses holding hands so we assume they were lovers because when we hold hands in our culture it's intimate; we don't bury soldiers together, we don't bury relatives together, and we're recontextualizing an ancient foreign culture into our own. We're still whitewashing, just without the white heteronormative part. We're diversitywashing. We see two men intimate in a way that means they're "gay" to our culture, so we call them a gay relationship even though in their culture they're under laws that forbid homosexual relationships. So what are they? I don't know; probably something old and foreign and very different from our culture.


I guess gay is a misnomer, it's more of men who have sex with men. They were still expected to marry women and procreate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2022)

I'll come clean, I'm just trying to build a narrative for how I can suck dick and still not be gay.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2022)

also I'm sad no one expanded on my mention of aristotle apparently claiming societies have problems when there's not _enough_ homosexuality. He also apparently had a lot of sharp things to say about women, although it's hard to tell if he had problems with women or if his comments were some contemporary cultural quirk I don't understand. Either way he sounds like a colorful fellow.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 15, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> also I'm sad no one expanded on my mention of aristotle apparently claiming societies have problems when there's not _enough_ homosexuality. He also *apparently had a lot of sharp things to say about women*, although it's hard to tell if he had problems with women or if his comments were some contemporary cultural quirk I don't understand. Either way he sounds like a colorful fellow.


A real stoic


----------



## Eros (Feb 15, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> First of all I hold gay men in high regard, beneath only bisexuals (they are obviously the master race sexuality). I'm wary of lesbians but that's another topic.


What's wrong with lesbians. Do you still have a problem with, you know, giving women what they need?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2022)

Don't even get me started on oral.

Let's stay focused on Aristotle possibly being a pro-gay anti-woman men's rights incel hero.


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 15, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Don't even get me started on oral.
> 
> Let's stay focused on Aristotle possibly being a pro-gay anti-woman men's rights incel hero.


Best not be self-reporting you're halal and dont eat meat.


----------



## Eros (Feb 15, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Don't even get me started on oral.
> 
> Let's stay focused on Aristotle possibly being a pro-gay anti-woman men's rights incel hero.


See, as a gay man, I have a very strong belief that women have a right to have as many orgasms as possible though and that men who don't ensure that straight men who don't do everything possible to ensure that their women are sexually satisfied are assholes. I've held this belief for a long time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2022)

Eros said:


> See, as a gay man, I have a very strong belief that women have a right to have as many orgasms as possible though and that men who don't ensure that straight men who don't do everything possible to ensure that their women are sexually satisfied are assholes. I've held this belief for a long time.



I'd argue equating going downtown with sexual satisfaction is like equating butt play with sexual satisfaction. Different strokes for different folks. Not everyone enjoys you messing with their butts and not every woman needs (or wants) her man's face pancaked to get off. I'm a sensual guy but not a fan.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 15, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm saying the cultures and concepts of sexuality in ancient greece are foreign enough to our own that just clicking our modern western concepts of sexuality and partnerships into their places is likely just as inaccurate as _300_. We see two corpses holding hands so we assume they were lovers because when we hold hands in our culture it's intimate; we don't bury soldiers together, we don't bury relatives together, and we're recontextualizing an ancient foreign culture into our own. We're still whitewashing, just without the white heteronormative part. We're diversitywashing. We see two men intimate in a way that means they're "gay" to our culture, so we call them a gay relationship even though in their culture they're under laws that forbid homosexual relationships. So what are they? I don't know; probably something old and foreign and very different from our culture.


This is actually a good post. Ancient cultures with homosexual practices usually had their own set of rules that were very different from our modern understanding of what it means to be gay or bi.



reiatsuflow said:


> also I'm sad no one expanded on my mention of aristotle apparently claiming societies have problems when there's not _enough_ homosexuality. He also apparently had a lot of sharp things to say about women, although it's hard to tell if he had problems with women or if his comments were some contemporary cultural quirk I don't understand. Either way he sounds like a colorful fellow.


This is why I’m not the biggest fan of ancient philosophy tbh (the misogyny).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 15, 2022)

Interesting vid about man-boy love in pre-modern Japan.


----------



## Eros (Feb 15, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> This is why I’m not the biggest fan of ancient philosophy tbh (the misogyny).


And as I recall, there was an island somewhere in Greece where lesbian women segregated themselves from men called Lesbos, hence the term, lesbian. Lesbians still visit the island by the thousands apparently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 15, 2022)

Reading back a bit further, @Subarashii is right about the straightwashing of history as well. Most cultures prior to Judeo-Christian influence had various kinds of sexual fluidity that existed within a specific set of cultural norms that are hard for us to understand today. Trying to omit the reality of homosexual practices is just as inaccurate as projecting our own gay/straight binary onto the past.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2022)

Well I'd like to think we all learned something today. 

Except for grimm, who's still judging me.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2022)

Its wild how huey is trying to make the argument that the Bengals won over the rams by losing the SB

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Its wild how huey is trying to make the argument that the Bengals won over the rams by losing the SB


It's not settled yet.  I'm still waiting to hear from three of the refs, four "refs" my fantasy league swore in, and whether Pence is brave enough to do the right thing this time.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 16, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> It's not settled yet.  I'm still waiting to hear from three of the refs, four "refs" my fantasy league swore in, and whether Pence is brave enough to do the right thing this time.



What an outrageously evil statement. This is a parental rights bill. You're being willfully ignorant because you're the devil and I knew you were the devil ever since you disagreed with me about something four years ago.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2022)

Desantis/Noem 2024 please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 16, 2022)

And there is another homophobe among us.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 16, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And there is another homophobe among us.



Stop flaming.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And there is another homophobe among us.






reiatsuflow said:


> Stop flaming.


Oh my god, are you calling him gay. That's not an insult, it's 2022. You should be ashamed of yourself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 16, 2022)

That was a pun and I hate that only CTK got it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'll come clean, I'm just trying to build a narrative for how I can suck dick and still not be gay.


Go futa-sexual


----------



## Eros (Feb 17, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Go futa-sexual


Hmm. I wonder what that is.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2022)

Eros said:


> Hmm. I wonder what that is.


Not gay.


----------



## Eros (Feb 17, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Not gay.


Who needs labels?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2022)

Eros said:


> Who needs labels?


The labelers.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 17, 2022)

Eros said:


> Hmm. I wonder what that is.


Google it!


----------



## Eros (Feb 17, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Google it!


I know what it is.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2022)

Eros said:


> I know what it is.


and knowing is half the battle


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The labelers.


But who labels the labelers


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 17, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But who labels the labelers


I do. And I'm too cool for your labels, man.


----------



## Eros (Feb 17, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But who labels the labelers


The puppet masters.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But who labels the labelers


the labelers can lable themselves
j/k


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 17, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> but you man are all degens, so all of you said nothing
> it's wild though, we already have data in regards to depression among lgbt demographics, suicide attempt rates and whatever other colourful statistics there are.
> all of this while the technocrat corporatocracy dress up their logo's and products once a year for this supposed oppressed group of people who are conveniently backed by power.
> it doesn't get better from here, so if it's not where the lgbt want things to be then it will frankly never be unless this movement has actually been co-opted by the maps as suspected, would make sense as to why we have to teach primary school kids about sexuality before they have even hit puberty.
> ...


When is it appropriate to talk about the birds and the bees and diffrent kinds of sexual orientation then?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 21, 2022)

WHAT THE FUCK?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 21, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!



Yeah, at the very least: that piece of amendment shit will not survive the courts!

It is very obvious that a lot of US “conservatives” are among the biggest snowflakes when around people with different views and lifestyles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2022)

so i thought maybe the highlighted text was out of context or something or misleading, but reading the parts that aren't highlighted even further describes that they're required to out them, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> so i thought maybe the highlighted text was out of context or something or misleading, but reading the parts that aren't highlighted even further describes that they're required to out them, lol


Don't worry some "concerned" posters will be by in a bit to say how this is a good thing and parents should know so they can stage an intervention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 21, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!


An anti-freedom bill from the GoP, no surprise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2022)

The antifreedom party.


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The antifreedom party.


Don't worry, they'll just call it freedom and voters will believe it


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 22, 2022)

Can someone source me a link to the full bill itself ? I'm tired of seeing MSM opinion articles about the bill, I just want to read it for myself.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 22, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> Can someone source me a link to the full bill itself ? I'm tired of seeing MSM opinion articles about the bill, I just want to read it for myself.



It's mainly a parental rights bill, I posted about it on page 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 22, 2022)

Cool, so Libshits/MSM are trying to dupe/manipulate the public by naming the new parental rights bill as "Don't say Gay". They know that most people have short attention spans and don't read past the title.

Extremely deceptive.

Nothing wrong with the bill. Parents should be informed when their young children are making big decisions revolving their sexuality orientation and gender (The bill mentions LGBT nowhere in the bill btw, it is covering all for young children) They shouldn't be taught about sex when they're nowhere near mature enough.

For me, always had a "feeling" I was gay, but I didn't 100% know until I was going through puberty from age 11 onwards. It is unrealistic for primary-level children to have a developed understanding of sexual identity/orientation before puberty.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 22, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's mainly a parental rights bill, I posted about it on page 2.


The right of a parent to beat, abuse, mistreat and kick out their children because they think they're icky.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 22, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> The right of a parent to beat, abuse, mistreat and kick out their children because they think they're icky.



No sir that's not in the bill.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 22, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> The right of a parent to beat, abuse, mistreat and kick out their children because they think they're icky.


Reading. Is a useful skill. use it.


> _2. A school district may not adopt procedures or student  support forms that require school district personnel to withhold  from a parent information about his or her student's mental, emotional, or physical health or well-being, or a change in  related services or monitoring, or that encourage or have the effect of encouraging a student to withhold from a parent such information, _*unless a reasonably prudent person would believe that such disclosure would result in abuse, abandonment, or neglect, as those terms are defined in s. 39.01.*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> Reading. Is a useful skill. use it.


Is the bill u read the amended one or the original one


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 22, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Is the bill u read the amended one or the original one


the amended one was withdrawn (today I believe), as it should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 23, 2022)

Desantis can't stop being the GOAT!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 23, 2022)

Who let the fucking dictator sympathisers back in the Cafe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eros (Feb 23, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Who let the fucking dictator sympathisers back in the Cafe?


I like cool, historical dictators like Genghis Khan. He was bad ass.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 23, 2022)

Eros said:


> I like cool, historical dictators like Genghis Khan. He was bad ass.


That's different.


----------



## Eros (Feb 23, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> That's different.


You're right. I would not be a fan if he were around today and conquering nations and slaughtering millions of people. However, back then what he accomplished was amazing.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 16, 2022)

So from my understanding the bills simply states from kindergarten to 3rd grade kids shouldn’t be taught about sexual orientation correct?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> So from my understanding the bills simply states from kindergarten to 3rd grade kids shouldn’t be taught about sexual orientation correct?
> 
> Am I missing something?


It kind of implies that they shouldn’t talk about it at all. Like what if your parents are gay?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 16, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> So from my understanding the bills simply states from kindergarten to 3rd grade kids shouldn’t be taught about sexual orientation correct?
> 
> Am I missing something?


That's how it's being marketed in some circles. CTK points out the flaw in this, as well as it ignoring the fact that some children show a persistent and consistent resistance to gender norms. Sometimes it's important to address it because kids can show such signs from an early age.


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2022)

Don't say Kiba bill.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 28, 2022)

I know the pieces of shit who posted here are happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 28, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> I know the pieces of shit who posted here are happy.


I like how not a single child of color was up there.


----------



## Eros (Mar 28, 2022)

Hand Banana said:


> I like how not a single child of color was up there.


Florida is a state where only the white kids are relevant to the governor. Isn't that awesome?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 28, 2022)

Eros said:


> Florida is a state where only the white kids are relevant to the governor. Isn't that awesome?


Those kids don't even know why they're there.

The 5 year old at left-center is clapping just because everyone else is clapping.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Mar 30, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


>



And thank you for admitting that you fit the description.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 30, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And thank you for admitting that you fit the description.


No your "description" is dogshit, as usual.

But the bill is good, hence my reaction.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2022)

Hand Banana said:


> I like how not a single child of color was up there.


It could be because you have to give permission, but Florida blacks are built different. Remember, I'm part Florida man, that's why I know their fucking secrets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Mar 31, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm part Florida man


You poor thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> You poor thing.


It's okay, I'm passing. You wouldn't know if I didn't tell you--I'm not on bath salts or carrying a gator around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's okay, I'm passing. You wouldn't know if I didn't tell you--I'm not on bath salts or carrying a gator around.


how did you avoid florida man behavior?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2022)

Jim said:


> how did you avoid florida man behavior?


I never lived there. My mom is from there. She did Florida woman shit like I remember the drive thru lady something rude and mom threw nuggets in her face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2022)

Anyone following the brewing drama between Disney and Florida over this?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 31, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Anyone following the brewing drama between Disney and Florida over this?


Didn't a kid just die at Disney falling off a roller coaster? Maybe Disney should focus on that,

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 31, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Anyone following the brewing drama between Disney and Florida over this?



A little bit. It's going to the courts too.

Disney seems real committed to some of this stuff but I can't tell what that means for a big corporation in 2022.

Like apparently they're getting rid of all mentions of boys/girls and men/women from disneyworld (lol) and disney creatives are free to get publicity saying they're trying to introduce queer things wherever possible into disney products, but I don't know what that means. We treat this more seriously than every other hacky trend riding corporate sponsorship because we have all these human interest stories around lgbtq stuff, but this might just be rainbow freedom fries, american flag lapels, etc. A version of that. A lot of barking, no one's intending to bite.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2022)

Hand Banana said:


> Didn't a kid just die at Disney falling off a roller coaster? Maybe Disney should focus on that,



It wasnt in disney world that it happened so no they don't

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Mar 31, 2022)

Wasn't Disney caught funding this bill?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Mar 31, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Wasn't Disney caught funding this bill?


Doubtful.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 31, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's okay, I'm passing. You wouldn't know if I didn't tell you--I'm not on bath salts or carrying a gator around.


Okay, but surely you're conceal-carrying your obligate Pocket Gator?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Wasn't Disney caught funding this bill?


Companies like Disney fund so many things sometimes that they don't even know what they are funding which is the dangerous thing with having corporations that are only worried about lubricating the pockets of politicians and not what those people stand ofr.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 1, 2022)

Disney never supported the bill by the way, that's why DeSantis is doing this.

Lesson: Discrimination by race, gender, and orientation is always bad for business.


----------



## Eros (Apr 1, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Disney never supported the bill by the way, that's why DeSantis is doing this.
> 
> Lesson: Discrimination by race, gender, and orientation is always bad for business.


I think Florida Republicans are going to lose and lose big on this one. Actually, they might just lose nationally. Disney is a powerful company, not just in Florida, but globally. It has subsidiaries too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Disney never supported the bill by the way, that's why DeSantis is doing this.
> 
> Lesson: Discrimination by race, gender, and orientation is always bad for business.


Kind of funny how they do this sort of shit when anyone speaks out on their injustices.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 1, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kind of funny how they do this sort of shit when anyone speaks out on their injustices.



what happened to small government  ????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 1, 2022)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> what happened to small government  ????


Small government for me but not for thy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2022)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> what happened to small government  ????


They don't really believe in it. Like they don't believe in much of anything and they have just kind of learned to say certain phrases to appeal to certain groups, mostly white supremacist libertarians


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 5, 2022)

Get fucking rekt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 5, 2022)

Doubt it's true but if it were , they should fire/blacklist this person

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 5, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> Doubt it's true but if it were , they should fire/blacklist this person


The teacher? For what? Obeying the law?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> Doubt it's true but if it were , they should fire/blacklist this person


for following the law?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 5, 2022)

Onomatopoeia said:


> The teacher? For what? Obeying the law?


For trying to brainwash/groom children. I doubt it's real but if it is, looks to be a mentally unstable individual. Very dangerous around children

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> For trying to brainwash/groom children. I doubt it's real but if it is, looks to be a mentally unstable individual. Very dangerous around children



what brainwashing or grooming are you talking about?


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 5, 2022)

Parallax said:


> what brainwashing or grooming are you talking about?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 5, 2022)

Referring to people isn't classroom instruction. Hence why teachers can still be "Mr./Mrs" under this law.


----------



## Eros (Apr 5, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> For trying to brainwash/groom children. I doubt it's real but if it is, looks to be a mentally unstable individual. Very dangerous around children


Mentally unstable based upon what? Are you a licensed clinical psychologist or a psychiatrist? Do tell.


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 5, 2022)

Eros said:


> Mentally unstable based upon what? Are you a licensed clinical psychologist or a psychiatrist? Do tell.


k


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


>



why can't you answer the question?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 5, 2022)

Eros said:


> Mentally unstable based upon what?


Observation.



Eros said:


> Are you a licensed clinical psychologist or a psychiatrist? Do tell.


Do you need to be a chef to recognize food?

Truth is self evident. Anybody can recognize if another is mentally unstable, but a psychologist is needed to determine why.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 5, 2022)

Parallax said:


> why can't you answer the question?


Don't wanna. Either you're too far gone, or you want me to waste my time writing an essay.

Either way, there are telltale signs of a dogmatic alphabet member in that (likely fake) post

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 5, 2022)

Odd that the people angry the judicial nominee "can't define woman" are dodging questions here.

Teacher's post was a joke but technically is the proper way to execute the law.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 5, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> So from my understanding the bills simply states from kindergarten to 3rd grade kids shouldn’t be taught about sexual orientation correct?
> 
> Am I missing something?


You're missing people not accounting for the possibility that what the liberals are going for is pro-LGBT agenda rather than neutral-LGBT agenda.


NeoTerraKnight said:


> Solomon said her 11-year-old son, Cooper, who identifies as male and has "never wanted to be a girl," however prefers to wear his school's girls uniform and enjoys dressing up like a fairytale princess for fun.


We're gonna need an update on this guy's sexuality and gender identification in the future.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> Don't wanna. Either you're too far gone, or you want me to waste my time writing an essay.
> 
> Either way, there are telltale signs of a dogmatic alphabet member in that (likely fake) post


Oh you can recognize fake posts all of a sudden. That's good.

Hope you don't fall for the next inevitable Project Veritas BS story that they cook up to enrage conservatives.

And believe it or not: not everyone upset about this is gay or even part of the larger community around LGBTQ+ people. Some of us just recognize oppression and want to see it gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Some of us just recognize oppression and want to see it gone


lol


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Observation.
> 
> 
> Do you need to be a chef to recognize food?
> ...


Anyone can recognize food, only a trained psychologist or psychiatrist can recognize an intangible, variable mental illness. 


Kisame said:


> You're missing people not accounting for the possibility that what the liberals are going for is pro-LGBT agenda rather than neutral-LGBT agenda.
> 
> We're gonna need an update on this guy's sexuality and gender identification in the future.


What does a neutral-LGBT "agenda" look like?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 5, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Anyone can recognize food, only a trained psychologist or psychiatrist can recognize an intangible, variable mental illness.


Patently untrue.

Anybody can recognize mental illness. It's self evident in most cases. Only the trained can identify the specifics.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> lol


You seem completely unwilling to engage with what anyone says to you and think answers like this actually make you look good so why even stay in the fucking thread? Just leave then.


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You seem completely unwilling to engage with what anyone says to you and think answers like this actually make you look good so why even stay in the fucking thread? Just leave then.


Why so angry?

You wrote something silly, I laughed at it. Simple

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh you can recognize fake posts all of a sudden. That's good.
> 
> Hope you don't fall for the next inevitable Project Veritas BS story that they cook up to enrage conservatives.
> 
> And believe it or not: not everyone upset about this is gay or even part of the larger community around LGBTQ+ people. Some of us just recognize oppression and want to see it gone.


People like me, we kind of come by defying gender norms naturally. We didn't ask for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> Why so angry?
> 
> You wrote something silly, I laughed at it. Simple


Yeah, it's not 2004 anymore. No one thinks the "above it all" troll bullshit is cute. You're just in here wasting space and not answering what anyone says or giving any real responses. 



Eros said:


> People like me, we kind of come by defying gender norms naturally. We didn't ask for it.


I don't know how someone can think that it is okay to try and erase an entire group of people from existence based completely on something they don't choose using a rule and then turn around and get mad when the same rules are used to police everyone else. Like if it is so fair and humane why is it not okay when it is done back to you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2022)

Now Alabama is getting in on the action


----------



## afg (Apr 7, 2022)

We got people in here mad about someone actually following this stupid law. Maybe think about the consequences of telling teachers they can’t talk about sexual orientation or hint at it in any way. Or at the very least admit your issue is with gay people being recognized as human beings instead of being treated as taboo perversions to ostracize.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Now Alabama is getting in on the action


Louisiana too.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> We got people in here mad about someone actually following this stupid law.


Referring to this?


The law concerns classroom instruction not human interaction. Hence students can still call their teacher "Mrs. ShinAkuma".



afg said:


> Maybe think about the consequences of telling teachers they can’t talk about sexual orientation or hint at it in any way.


The example (assuming it's the one I cited) you brought up isn't a consequence because *it's not true*.



afg said:


> Or at the very least admit your issue is with gay people being recognized as human beings instead of being treated as taboo perversions to ostracize.


You can't discuss heterosexuality either. Don't say straight. Or asexuality. Don't say asexual.

Probably should read the bill.


----------



## afg (Apr 7, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> You can't discuss heterosexuality either. Don't say straight. Or asexuality. Don't say asexual.
> 
> Probably should read the bill.


What? That's the point. If you're angry about a teacher removing all references to heterosexuality or heterosexual relationships from their classroom, despite that being what this bill entails, then your actual issue is with gay people and not adult human relationships itself. If you agree that they can't discuss heterosexuality either then you're at least consistent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> What? That's the point. If you're angry


I'm not angry?

Nobody needs to be mad to point out you are wrong.

I have no idea how such a myth was started.



afg said:


> about a teacher removing all references to heterosexuality or heterosexual relationships from their classroom, despite that being what this bill entails,


The bill doesn't expect that, as I have pointed it.

It concerns classroom discussion, not human interaction.



afg said:


> then your actual issue is with gay people and not adult human relationships itself.


You premise was DOA, therefore this type of conclusion is also DOA.



afg said:


> If you agree that they can't discuss heterosexuality either then you're at least consistent.


Well....they can't. No discussion of this type, which is exactly why it doesn't target anybody specifically.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## afg (Apr 7, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> I'm not angry?
> 
> Nobody needs to be mad to point out you are wrong.
> 
> I have no idea how such a myth was started.


"I'm not angry, I'm definitely not angry." 

Yeah, okay bud. Tell me more about how this teacher is "mentally unstable" and "should be fired/blacklisted" because they won't make references to gender/sex in their classroom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> "I'm not angry, I'm definitely not angry."






afg said:


> Yeah, okay bud. Tell me more about how this teacher is "mentally unstable" and "should be fired/blacklisted" because they won't make references to gender/sex in their classroom.


I can't tell you more about that because I never presented that position.



Please, continue your masterclass in paranoid delusion.


----------



## afg (Apr 7, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> I can't tell you more about that because I never presented that position.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, continue your masterclass in paranoid delusion.


Uh huh.



GiantForehead said:


> Doubt it's true but if it were , they should fire/blacklist this person





Onomatopoeia said:


> The teacher? For what? Obeying the law?





GiantForehead said:


> For trying to brainwash/groom children. I doubt it's real but if it is, looks to be a mentally unstable individual. Very dangerous around children





Eros said:


> Mentally unstable based upon what? Are you a licensed clinical psychologist or a psychiatrist? Do tell.





ShinAkuma said:


> Observation.
> 
> 
> Do you need to be a chef to recognize food?
> ...





ShinAkuma said:


> Patently untrue.
> 
> Anybody can recognize mental illness. It's self evident in most cases. Only the trained can identify the specifics.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> Uh huh.


You probably noticed that I never actually said teacher X is mentally unstable and should be fired.

That is by *design*.


----------



## afg (Apr 7, 2022)

How many levels of gaslight girlboss Ben Shapiro facts and logic is this guy on right now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> How many levels of gaslight girlboss Ben Shapiro facts and logic is this guy on right now?


All I know is somebody said you could debate logically. So I thought you might have been able to offer some new insight. I gave you a few facts, and you fell apart instantly. 

I should not have believed the hype.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> How many levels of gaslight girlboss Ben Shapiro facts and logic is this guy on right now?


After a minute of Ben's whiny voice, I want to smash something with a sledgehammer.


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> admit your issue is with gay people being recognized as human beings instead of being treated as taboo perversions to ostracize


Yes


----------



## afg (Apr 7, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> All I know is somebody said you could debate logically. So I thought you might have been able to offer some new insight. I gave you a few facts, and you fell apart instantly.
> 
> I should not have believed the hype.


Interesting slant attempt. If I wanted to "logically debate" you about the technicalities of the law, I'd point out that the bill being neutral on "Mrs" doesn't mean the teacher has to use it, and they made no mention of banning students from referring to them as such.  But the issue I was concerned about wasn't such an obvious thing as this, it was the outrage at this teacher for making a casualty out of heterosexual references based on this bill. I think the bill itself does this. If you have a problem with it, you should have a problem with the bill. If you don't have a problem with the bill, this teacher's letter should be trivial. 


In any case, take notes from your partner in crime here:


afg said:


> admit your issue is with gay people being recognized as human beings instead of being treated as taboo perversions to ostracize.





GiantForehead said:


> Yes


This is what a bit of honesty looks like. Gaslighting won't get you anywhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> Interesting slant attempt.


Why do you attack facts with such pejoratives?


afg said:


> If I wanted to "logically debate" you about the technicalities of the law, I'd point out that the bill being neutral on "Mrs" doesn't mean the teacher has to use it, and they made no mention of banning students from referring to them as such.


I never made a compelled speech argument. My point is you misinterpreting the nature of the law.


afg said:


> But the issue I was concerned about wasn't such an obvious thing as this, it was the outrage at this teacher for making a casualty out of heterosexual references based on this bill.


You think "mother" and "father" are heterosexual terms?


_That has begun to change for the newly minted 40-year-old and father of twins...."_





afg said:


> I think the bill itself does this.


It doesn't.



afg said:


> If you have a problem with it, you should have a problem with the bill.


Repeating your previously debunked position doesn't make it valid.



afg said:


> If you don't have a problem with the bill, this teacher's letter should be trivial.


It is.





afg said:


> In any case, take notes from your partner in crime here:


My only partner is truth.



afg said:


> This is what a bit of honesty looks like.


I've just run a masterclass of honesty on you. 

Hopefully you learn something.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 7, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> What does a neutral-LGBT "agenda" look like?


By "Pro-lgbt" I meant that they're insinuating to the kids that LGBTQ isn't just a neutral state, it's good. I.e there's some virtue, greatness, value or inherent goodness to someone who is LGBTQ. This could be amplified by mentioning that they go through so much hate from the evil hetero cis men. And we know sexuality is/can be influenced (proven undoubtedly by feminism/lgbtq/liberalism), and children are easily influenced, leading to the making of either LGBTQ children who are Pro-lgbt and anti-cis or simply pro-lgbt children that are anti-cis men.


----------



## afg (Apr 7, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Why do you attack facts with such pejoratives?


This mf is crying about the sentence "interesting slant". That's what he's complaining about in this quote. Gotta hand it to him for tackling toxic masculinity by not being afraid to show his sensitivity.



ShinAkuma said:


> I never made a compelled speech argument. My point is you misinterpreting the nature of the law.


I haven't misinterpreted the nature of the law anywhere. I claimed the teacher followed it and did nothing worth being fired or considered "mentally unstable".  That you chose to reply to me is your problem.



ShinAkuma said:


> You think "mother" and "father" are heterosexual terms?
> 
> 
> _That has begun to change for the newly minted 40-year-old and father of twins...."_


Obviously not, I think mother and father _can_ allude to sexual orientation like the teacher mentioned, which the bill targets. And I think the outrage against this teacher isn't because of the gender-neutral terms themselves, but because of the perceived attack on heterosexual norms.



ShinAkuma said:


> Repeating your previously debunked position doesn't make it valid.


You haven't debunked anything.



ShinAkuma said:


> My only partner is truth.
> 
> 
> I've just run a masterclass of honesty on you.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> This mf is crying about the sentence "interesting slant".


Not sure why you keep thinking somebody gotta be emotionally invested to point out that you don't know what you're talking about.

You do you I suppose.



afg said:


> I haven't misinterpreted the nature of the law anywhere.


Ok, so you are just "acting" like you misinterpreted it.

A distinction without a difference.



afg said:


> I claimed the teacher followed it


Ok so....you did misinterpret it.

The law concerns classroom instruction, not human interaction. She is revising human interaction, not her classroom instruction.

The law is being misinterpreted. (benefit of the doubt)



afg said:


> Obviously not,


We are getting somewhere.



afg said:


> I think mother and father _can_ allude to sexual orientation like the teacher mentioned, which the bill targets.


But she is not instructing the class on those terms. They are pre-existing.



afg said:


> I think the outrage against this teacher isn't because of the gender-neutral terms themselves, but because of the perceived attack on heterosexual norms.


Sounds like projection.

The biggest concern about the bill from the left is that it could be abused, yet they support this approach to the bill, which is clearly abusing the intent of the law.

Not that it ultimately matters, people do dumb stuff all the time, but if you don't stand against this sort of abuse, don't get butthurt when some lunatic righty abuses the law. (which I will also point out would as dumb)

They should be using "mother/father" terms regardless if the parents are hetero or otherwise as the terms aren't inherently sexual to children and it's not a form of classroom instruction.



afg said:


> You haven't debunked anything.


Multiple times now.

That's ok tho, anti-reality takes are par for the course.




(I really need to upgrade that printer)


----------



## Eros (Apr 7, 2022)

Kisame said:


> By "Pro-lgbt" I meant that they're insinuating to the kids that LGBTQ isn't just a neutral state, it's good. I.e there's some virtue, greatness, value or inherent goodness to someone who is LGBTQ


We just want to be treated like we're not subhuman filth. Obviously, you don't understand concepts like discrimination and bigotry. It's possible you will suffer such indignities one day, although it seems unlikely.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 7, 2022)

Eros said:


> We just want to be treated like we're not subhuman filth. Obviously, you don't understand concepts like discrimination and bigotry. It's possible you will suffer such indignities one day, although it seems unlikely.


C'mon bro you gotta stop doing this.


----------



## afg (Apr 7, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> The law concerns classroom instruction, not human interaction. She is revising human interaction, not her classroom instruction.
> 
> The law is being misinterpreted. (benefit of the doubt)


She is clearly revising both. That you insist the law doesn't apply to human interaction doesn't change that how a teacher interacts with their students is put under a heavy microscope by parents and the state writ large.  She is breaking no laws removing references to gender and sex in her personal language toward the kids to align fully with the tone of the curriculum.



ShinAkuma said:


> We are getting somewhere.
> 
> But she is not instructing the class on those terms. They are pre-existing.


She's still not instructing the class on those terms.



ShinAkuma said:


> Sounds like projection.


Sounds like you are being willfully obtuse. The dude you personally chose to square dance with on this issue straight up admitted as such.



ShinAkuma said:


> The biggest concern about the bill from the left is that it could be abused, yet they support this approach to the bill, which is clearly abusing the intent of the law.
> 
> Not that it ultimately matters, people do dumb stuff all the time, but if you don't stand against this sort of abuse, don't get butthurt when some lunatic righty abuses the law. (which I will also point out would as dumb)
> 
> ...


Sane people talk about abuse in the scope of actually harming people (for example, kids that aren't allowed to express themselves as freely, or groups being further marginalized by society), not in the scope of inconsequential language shifts that harm nothing.


----------



## Eros (Apr 7, 2022)

Kisame said:


> C'mon bro you gotta stop doing this.


I am simply pointing out how LGBTQ want to be treated. A straight white dude would never truly understand. That's why I am explaining it as best I can. I don't know why this offends you.  Oh, I forgot about white fragility again. My bad.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 7, 2022)

Eros said:


> I am simply pointing out how LGBTQ want to be treated. A straight white dude would never truly understand. That's why I am explaining it as best I can. I don't know why this offends you.  Oh, I forgot about white fragility again. My bad.


I'm not offended because I don't think you're hateful. I'm just frustrated that you passive aggressively keep projecting and saying these things I have not mentioned. These responses I'm giving you are actually better than what you deserve (who knows, perhaps you went through some stuff that if I had went through, I would have been just as rude).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2022)

afg said:


> She is clearly revising both.


Obviously as the law forces her to alter her classroom instruction. The problematic part is altering the human interaction, something *unrelated to the law*.



afg said:


> That you insist the law doesn't apply to human interaction doesn't change that how a teacher interacts with their students is put under a heavy microscope by parents and the state writ large.


It's not an insistence, it's an observation. The law itself doesn't have any instructions on altering human interaction, just classroom instruction.



afg said:


> She is breaking no laws removing references to gender and sex in her personal language toward the kids to align fully with the tone of the curriculum.


Nobody said she is breaking the law.





afg said:


> She's still not instructing the class on those terms.


Sure, but she is abusing the intent of the bill.



afg said:


> Sounds like you are being willfully obtuse.


Nope.



afg said:


> The dude you personally chose to square dance with on this issue straight up admitted as such.


Sure.

Unrelated to me.



afg said:


> Sane people talk about abuse in the scope of actually harming people (for example, kids that aren't allowed to express themselves as freely,


The law doesn't restrict a child's expression.



afg said:


> or groups being further marginalized by society),


The bill does not target any groups.



afg said:


> not in the scope of inconsequential language shifts that harm nothing.


Thus far the bill has harmed nothing either way, but that didn't stop your outrage. (or whatever you call your response)

All I see is you don't have a problem with your team twisting the intent of the bill. It will be interesting how you react if the shoe is on the other foot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## afg (Apr 8, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Obviously as the law forces her to alter her classroom instruction. The problematic part is altering the human interaction, something *unrelated to the law*.
> 
> 
> It's not an insistence, it's an observation. The law itself doesn't have any instructions on altering human interaction, just classroom instruction.
> ...


You admit she's not breaking the law, so her actions are adjacent to the legal bindings of this bill. Yet you still insist there is a problem because she is abusing the "intent of the bill". Why are you allowed to interpret the intent of the bill beyond its legal machinations and not her?  I think it's obvious the intent of the bill is trying to restrict the normalization of minority groups in the scope of sex and gender expression. People like you are attempting to gaslight in order to push this agenda forward, but the agenda hasn't been particularly hidden in this bill's journey through the legislature.



ShinAkuma said:


> Unrelated to me.


You can't claim that while coming to dude's defense. Nice try.



ShinAkuma said:


> Thus far the bill has harmed nothing either way, but that didn't stop your outrage. (or whatever you call your response)


I'm not the one that had a problem with the teacher's letter.  Making fun of people like you that did is fair game.



ShinAkuma said:


> All I see is you don't have a problem with your team twisting the intent of the bill. It will be interesting how you react if the shoe is on the other foot.


If reactionaries use it as an excuse to further harass kids or make them feel unsafe then of course I'll be against it.  That's because I care about whether people are actually being harmed, not about frivolous validation of the "intent" of a bill that was bad to begin with.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 8, 2022)

afg said:


> You admit she's not breaking the law, so her actions are adjacent to the legal bindings of this bill.


They are unrelated to the bill.



afg said:


> Yet you still insist there is a problem because she is abusing the "intent of the bill". Why are you allowed to interpret the intent of the bill beyond its legal machinations and not her?


I'm not. I am only interpreting it within its legal machinations.



afg said:


> I think it's obvious the intent of the bill is trying to restrict the normalization of minority groups in the scope of sex and gender expression.


Sounds like misinterpretation and boogeymen. The bill targets no such persons.



afg said:


> People like you are attempting to gaslight


Fact check your definition of "gaslight".

Pointing out the literal law is so far removed from gaslighting you could see the chasm from space.



afg said:


> You can't claim that while coming to dude's defense. Nice try.


Never mentioned that dude. How do you defend somebody without invoking them?

Nobody needs to be emotionally invested or defending anybody to point out somebody is making a bad argument. Just because you are overly emotional online doesn't mean anybody else is. Keep your projection to yourself.



afg said:


> I'm not the one that had a problem with the teacher's letter.


I didn't either. I addressed  *your* anti-reality take.



afg said:


> If reactionaries use it as an excuse to further harass kids or make them feel unsafe then of course I'll be against it.


Fair enough.



afg said:


> That's because I care about whether people are actually being harmed


I guess we will see, or maybe if we are lucky we won't.


----------



## Eros (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> I'm not offended because I don't think you're hateful. I'm just frustrated that you passive aggressively keep projecting and saying these things I have not mentioned. These responses I'm giving you are actually better than what you deserve (who knows, perhaps you went through some stuff that if I had went through, I would have been just as rude).


I actually went through a pastor saying that he approved of the law in Uganda at a Wednesday night service when I lived in Texas. I was pissed off, and I have only been to one, maybe two church services since then. I became a full fledged atheist and never turned back. Is that enough for you?


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Apr 8, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Sounds like misinterpretation and boogeymen. The bill targets no such persons


Let me ask something. If a teacher if a non-binary person and enters their classroom introduces themselves as “Teacher X” and tells the class “I would prefer you only refer to me as Teacher and not Madam or Mr”

This would be illegal right? Because obviously this statement implies something NOT straight. Even if no student asks any follow up questions and the Teacher doesnt elaborate any further, this statement remain illegal

So obviously the people hiring teachers will simply avoid all this in general by NOT HIRING any openly LGBT teachers. Because their literal existence as just people is “harmful to children”. In the above example, the mere notion that the teacher exists out of the binary IS ILLEGAL



ShinAkuma said:


> will be interesting how you react if the shoe is on the other foot.


By “shoe on the other foot” you mean the conservative talking point around secularization of school teaching right? Conservatives claiming they are being denied free speech for talking about Jesus during a Biology lesson regarding the origin of life or whatever? Right?

Lets use as mild an example as the one i used above. A teacher Ms Mary Magdalene Smith enters her classroom wearing her little cross necklace and introduces herself saying “I want to go forward with all of you in harmony and with blessings from the Lord”

This is NOT illegal right? Its not illegal to simply be a religious teacher. Whats illegal is injecting your religious beliefs into your treatment of children and into their actual school work.

have you noticed the difference?

LGBT teachers even literally implying what they are raises the issues this bill is against. While the secular education laws are very much fine with teachers being religious people. 

and the harm you claim doesnt exist would come from the scenario that a school would rather hire a religious teacher than an lgbt one given the above scenarios


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> By "Pro-lgbt" I meant that they're insinuating to the kids that LGBTQ isn't just a neutral state, it's good. I.e there's some virtue, greatness, value or inherent goodness to someone who is LGBTQ. This could be amplified by mentioning that they go through so much hate from the evil hetero cis men.


Is there some virtue greatness value or inherent goodness in being a woman?

like if someone is “pro-women”, does that mean that they “anti-men”?

This is an interesting point you are making because its randomly nonsensical

Like obviously their is great value and goodness in being LGBT. Why the hell do you think the big parade is called “pride”? Wait, are you also against the gay pride events too because their shouldnt be anything to be “proud of”?

that last question isnt rhetorical. I want know whether you literally dislike the entire concept of “gay pride” in general.

and going back to the analogy of “pro-women” means “anti-men”. This is also nonsensical right. I feel i dont even have to explain this. This is dumb. You know that.

So why is “pro-lgbt” the same as “anti hetero cis men”? This is so archaic a mindset I’d think you are stuck in 1960s america where the feminist movement was somehow conflated with communism and anything emasculating to men.

Lets give an example of the pro-lgbt stance of Equal marriage. Anha, please explain how gay marriage means Hetero cis men are evil.

I’ll wait

As i wait though here is how Gay marriage is virtuous and inherently good. It promotes love. This is a pro-lgbt AGENDA that outside of creating legal frameworks to support a group of people simply promotes love.

Do you not see virtue and goodness in the promotion of love? And given the extremely hard road fought to get to this point, why should this achievement be something to be proud of? Something to be celebrated in those DASTARDLY GAY PRIDE parades

so answer my questions here and we can continue this argument

but be warned, I’ve let a few nonsensical statements you’ve made here slide. But if you make them again in the same nonsensical manner then I will NOT let them slide again


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 8, 2022)

CoopoNitro7 said:


> Let me ask something. If a teacher if a non-binary person and enters their classroom introduces themselves as “Teacher X” and tells the class “I would prefer you only refer to me as Teacher and not Madam or Mr”
> 
> This would be illegal right? Because obviously this statement implies something NOT straight. Even if no student asks any follow up questions and the Teacher doesnt elaborate any further, this statement remain illegal


No. 

There is nothing in the bill making personal name choices illegal. I could request the class call me ShinAkuma instead of Miss. ShinAkuma.

Nothing in the bill references "straight".



CoopoNitro7 said:


> So obviously the people hiring teachers will simply avoid all this in general by NOT HIRING any openly LGBT teachers. Because their literal existence as just people is “harmful to children”. In the above example, the mere notion that the teacher exists out of the binary IS ILLEGAL


Nope. Your example is invalid as a result your conclusion is wrong.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> By “shoe on the other foot” you mean the conservative talking point around secularization of school teaching right? Conservatives claiming they are being denied free speech for talking about Jesus during a Biology lesson regarding the origin of life or whatever? Right?


No. This bill has nothing to do with religion.

I am talking about somebody on the opposite team, whatever you identify that as, tries to abuse the bill in a frivolous manner.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> Lets use as mild an example as the one i used above. A teacher Ms Mary Magdalene Smith enters her classroom wearing her little cross necklace and introduces herself saying “I want to go forward with all of you in harmony and with blessings from the Lord”
> 
> This is NOT illegal right? Its not illegal to simply be a religious teacher. Whats illegal is injecting your religious beliefs into your treatment of children and into their actual school work.
> 
> have you noticed the difference?


There is no difference because your example is invalid. A teacher still can choose how they are referred to. A teacher that id's as male can still be called Mr. ShinAkuma.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> LGBT teachers even literally implying what they are raises the issues this bill is against. While the secular education laws are very much fine with teachers being religious people.


Nothing in the bill prevents you from being LGBT.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> and the harm you claim doesnt exist would


"Would" means it doesn't exist.


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Apr 8, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> There is nothing in the bill making personal name choices illegal. I could request the class call me ShinAkuma instead of Miss. ShinAkuma.


The example i made was a teacher says “Do not refer to them as Ms or Mr”

Do you understand what i mean? They are insisting their pronouns.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 8, 2022)

CoopoNitro7 said:


> The example i made was a teacher says “Do not refer to them as Ms or Mr”
> 
> Do you understand what i mean? They are insisting their pronouns.


Yes I covered that with - I could request the class call me ShinAkuma instead of Miss. ShinAkuma.

You can still choose your name as human interaction is unrelated to classroom instruction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Apr 8, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yes I covered that with - I could request the class call me ShinAkuma instead of Miss. ShinAkuma.
> 
> You can still choose your name as human interaction is unrelated to classroom instruction.


Again, PRONOUNS

When the Kid goes home and says “Teacher X gave me some real tough homework, THEY are really hard on the class”

what will the conservative parent say “do you need help with your homework” no… Of course not… the parent will ask “whats with this ‘THEY’ business”

See you the entire idea around this bill is the notion that there is some kind of campaign targeted campaign to teach kids AND INDOCTRINATE THEM into the LGBT right? And That kids shouldnt EVEN KNOW that these things exist at that age.

So a kid coming home having learned that non binary pronouns exist IS AGAINST what the bill is trying to do. 

its easy, do you think a conservative parent would be happy, neutral or mad that their 6 year old referred to another human being as “they” and that the six year old learned this terminology from their teacher simply INTRODUCING THEMSELVES AS SUCH

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 8, 2022)

CoopoNitro7 said:


> Again, PRONOUNS


Sure, sure. Cite the part of the bill the criminalizes human interaction.




CoopoNitro7 said:


> See you the entire idea around this bill is the notion that there is some kind of campaign targeted campaign to teach kids AND INDOCTRINATE THEM into the LGBT right?


No.

Cite the part of the bill that mentions LGBT.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> And That kids shouldnt EVEN KNOW that these things exist at that age.


Cite the part of the bill that maintains kids shouldn't know anything exists.

In fact children could be expert in such subjects as long as it is *their parent(s)* that teach them.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> So a kid coming home having learned that non binary pronouns exist IS AGAINST what the bill is trying to do.


There is nothing in the bill that supports such an interpretation.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> its easy, do you think a conservative parent would be happy, neutral or mad that their 6 year old referred to another human being as “they” and that the six year old learned this terminology from their teacher simply INTRODUCING THEMSELVES AS SUCH


I wouldn't care.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Apr 8, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> In fact children could be expert in such subjects as long as it is *their parent(s)* that teach them.


I love how you are ignoring the talking points of the exact people who were supporting the bill. Because of course none of them ever mention an “agenda” or “indoctrination” or “grooming” right? None of those Republican senators ever say anything of the sort

I also love how you say “It’s not cited as an exact statement in the bill” so the people who made the bill and constantly use these rhetorics DO NOT actually mean what they say

like how Slavery wasn’t cited in the constitution and yet the law makers of the states that wanted it made sure it was legal in the law nonetheless 

you are saying the Republican senator who was saying these teachers are grooming his kids, can in fact teach his kid at home to be respectful of such people because AS LONG AS ITS HIM telling his kids that his teacher is a p*d*p****, it’s fine.

And there is absolutely no harm done

i get it. You are intentionally ignoring how the law is used for your agenda.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 8, 2022)

Catching up on this thread and watching the homophobes get blown the fuck out has been a hilarious time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vanya (Apr 8, 2022)

If USA concerned itself with science and arts as much as with LGBT and Imigrants you guys would be in fucking golden age

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 8, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Sure, sure. Cite the part of the bill the criminalizes human interaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meanwhile...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> By "Pro-lgbt" I meant that they're insinuating to the kids that LGBTQ isn't just a neutral state, it's good. I.e there's some virtue, greatness, value or inherent goodness to someone who is LGBTQ. This could be amplified by mentioning that they go through so much hate from the evil hetero cis men. And we know sexuality is/can be influenced (proven undoubtedly by feminism/lgbtq/liberalism), and children are easily influenced, leading to the making of either LGBTQ children who are Pro-lgbt and anti-cis or simply pro-lgbt children that are anti-cis men.



Ahem.









						Louisiana pastor, 'Survivor' contestant, GOP official charged with cruelty to children
					

The Rev. John Raymond is headmaster of Lakeside Christian School in Slidell, Louisiana, and a member of the state's Republican governing board.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> By "Pro-lgbt" I meant that they're insinuating to the kids that LGBTQ isn't just a neutral state, it's good. I.e there's some virtue, greatness, value or inherent goodness to someone who is LGBTQ. This could be amplified by mentioning that they go through so much hate from the evil hetero cis men. And we know sexuality is/can be influenced (proven undoubtedly by feminism/lgbtq/liberalism), and children are easily influenced, leading to the making of either LGBTQ children who are Pro-lgbt and anti-cis or simply pro-lgbt children that are anti-cis men.


you might want to think of it differently, the way they're trying to 'elevate" it is to bring it up from illegal/historically bad status which it has been since the founding of America to a status the same as/equal to heterosexuality. So if there is an lgbtq child they don't have to feel shame or guilt for being that way they can just feel like everyone else. It's not about making it better than being straight, which is ridiculous, it's just about bringing it to the same level of acceptance as being straight. I mean there are still trans and gay people being murdered for their sexuality in the US and I'm sure in your country as well because it's not an acceptable way of being, so yes if there are positive things in books or the media about it's to try to bring acceptance to it, that it's not this evil state of being that needs to be punished, it's just another state of being that should be accepted.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> you might want to think of it differently, the way they're trying to 'elevate" it is to bring it up from illegal/historically bad status which it has been since the founding of America to a status the same as/equal to heterosexuality. So if there is an lgbtq child they don't have to feel shame or guilt for being that way they can just feel like everyone else. It's not about making it better than being straight, which is ridiculous, it's just about bringing it to the same level of acceptance as being straight. I mean there are still trans and gay people being murdered for their sexuality in the US and I'm sure in your country as well because it's not an acceptable way of being, so yes if there are positive things in books or the media about it's to try to bring acceptance to it, that it's not this evil state of being that needs to be punished, it's just another state of being that should be accepted.



You talk about trans and gay people being murdered for their sexuality but there are often other elements like prostitution, drugs, homelessness involved. This level of society is not something you can nurture into civility by giving kids a bunch of books about not discriminating against people. Speaking of, homeless are murdered every year too for being homeless, for being vulnerable - I'm willing to bet more than trans and gays just because of their numbers - but I'd have the same issue with these schools trying to dump a bunch of nurturing materials about "unhoused people" and how kids shouldn't be afraid of them and here's a children's book about Harry the Nice Homeless Man. I'd be like what the fuck are you people doing. Going off our test scores our teachers can't even teach kids basic reading and writing and we're expecting them to do well teaching kids not to be prejudiced.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm starting to think some purposely misinterpret what you say here so that they can gaslight you.


Subarashii said:


> you might want to think of it differently, the way they're trying to 'elevate" it is to bring it up from illegal/historically bad status which it has been since the founding of America to a status the same as/equal to heterosexuality. So if there is an lgbtq child they don't have to feel shame or guilt for being that way they can just feel like everyone else. It's not about making it better than being straight, which is ridiculous, it's just about bringing it to the same level of acceptance as being straight. I mean there are still trans and gay people being murdered for their sexuality in the US and I'm sure in your country as well because it's not an acceptable way of being, so yes if there are positive things in books or the media about it's to try to bring acceptance to it, that it's not this evil state of being that needs to be punished, it's just another state of being that should be accepted.


You don't get it, you're assuming that kids are going around being homophobes, and using that as an excuse to push for pro-lgbt stuff. When I say pro-lgbt I mean *influencing the kids to be lgbt*, which is what you guys don't want to address. You have to understand why people have a problem trusting advocates of lgbt, I mean look at the gaslighting and lack of reading comprehension in this thread alone, now when a kid is exposed to all of that.

If you really want to prove you don't want to turn kids lgbt, then advocate for telling them about that stuff when they're older, unless you're actually arguing little kids can not only be massively homophobic but also very difficult to remove the supposed 'homophobia' thereafter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Apr 8, 2022)

Eros said:


> I actually went through a pastor saying that he approved of the law in Uganda at a Wednesday night service when I lived in Texas. I was pissed off, and I have only been to one, maybe two church services since then. I became a full fledged atheist and never turned back. Is that enough for you?


No. Though it's nice to see you think it's ok to gaslight and be rude to others.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> I'm starting to think some purposely misinterpret what you say here so that they can gaslight you.
> 
> You don't get it, you're assuming that kids are going around being homophobes, and using that as an excuse to push for pro-lgbt stuff. When I say pro-lgbt I mean *influencing the kids to be lgbt*, which is what you guys don't want to address. You have to understand why people have a problem trusting advocates of lgbt, I mean look at the gaslighting and lack of reading comprehension in this thread alone, now when a kid is exposed to all of that.
> 
> If you really want to prove you don't want to turn kids lgbt, then advocate for telling them about that stuff when they're older, unless you're actually arguing little kids can not only be massively homophobic but also very difficult to remove the supposed 'homophobia' thereafter.



Since you're annoying the liberals I'm honor bound to defend what you're saying and I redirect everyone to the lgtbq subcultures who basically agree with this, arguing our sexuality is malleable and more people are bisexual or gay than are reflected in stats because of the cultural pressures against lgtbq sexualities and if we can reverse those pressures there will be more lgtbq people.

Either way kids are sponges. When I was growing up the whole culture was trying to process depression and suicide and we created "goths" out of whole cloth to kind of process and work through depression and suicide, and even though not all goth kids were actually depressed or suicidal, it became the way the new gen processed this new cultural zeitgeist. Kids do that all the time.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 8, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> You talk about trans and gay people being murdered for their sexuality but there are often other elements like prostitution, drugs, homelessness involved. This level of society is not something you can nurture into civility by giving kids a bunch of books about not discriminating against people. Speaking of, homeless are murdered every year too for being homeless, for being vulnerable - I'm willing to bet more than trans and gays just because of their numbers - but I'd have the same issue with these schools trying to dump a bunch of nurturing materials about "unhoused people" and how kids shouldn't be afraid of them and here's a children's book about Harry the Nice Homeless Man. I'd be like what the fuck are you people doing. Going off our test scores our teachers can't even teach kids basic reading and writing and we're expecting them to do well teaching kids not to be prejudiced.


You don’t think it odd that there is such a prevalence of violence against vulnerable women, like prostitutes, a profession a fair amount of trans people are forced into because of their social status?


Kisame said:


> I'm starting to think some purposely misinterpret what you say here so that they can gaslight you.
> 
> You don't get it, you're assuming that kids are going around being homophobes, and using that as an excuse to push for pro-lgbt stuff. When I say pro-lgbt I mean *influencing the kids to be lgbt*, which is what you guys don't want to address. You have to understand why people have a problem trusting advocates of lgbt, I mean look at the gaslighting and lack of reading comprehension in this thread alone, now when a kid is exposed to all of that.
> 
> If you really want to prove you don't want to turn kids lgbt, then advocate for telling them about that stuff when they're older, unless you're actually arguing little kids can not only be massively homophobic but also very difficult to remove the supposed 'homophobia' thereafter.


I’m not assuming kids are going around being homophobes, I’m living the culture right now and there is still a stigma, that’s getting smaller, against being gay or trans. You can’t influence sexuality, conversion therapy is proof of that. If you can’t force gay kids to be straight, why do you think you can force straight kids to be gay? I’ve read and watched a shameful amount of gay stuff, and here I am, still straight as an arrow.

we need to stop and figure out why you think you can change someone’s sexuality when it is in fact a part of their hardwired brain and can’t be changed?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2022)

Rather than respond to the rambling defenses I thought I'd weigh in with a few things as a parent of two young children.

Elementary school blurs the line _very_ heavily between "social interaction" and "instruction."

If you think about it this makes sense, very young kids spend a lot of time leaning the basics of language, lessons that they can relate to are easier.  My youngest is in 4th grade now and a good percentage of her class work is still along the lines of "what did you do this weekend" or "what do you want to do this summer?"

In order to introduce these assignments teachers will frequently share their own stories.  This is logical as it helps the kids to relate.

Frequently this will spin off side discussions.  This is also natural as elementary school kids have gaps in their knowledge (like Republicans *rimshot*).

A bill like this raises big problems with this style of instruction (that's been used essentially forever in one form or another).

It raises questions like can a teacher say "I went out apple-picking with my wife at a local orchard?"

If so, what's the response to "wait, you have a wife?"  Which likely eventually leads to "the state of Florida says i can't talk to you about that."  And let me tell you 5-10 year olds are great about accepting boundaries without detailed explanation. 

Which is an interesting question itself, how do you explain this law, in 3rd grade terms, without breaching this law?

All in all it raises questions that can't simply he answered.  Which leads to "do your best and try not to worry about being fired and having your career ended if a judge later determins you were wring."

I'm sure someone will respond shortly saying something like "teachers can just use 'safe' neutral examples without worry."  That person won't have any practical experience though (either in having kids themselves or teaching them on any sort of regular basis and _certainly_ not in a classroom environment).  They won't understand that this impacts building trust with the lids and won't acknowledge that this will be enforced in a bias manner.

Even ignoring the bias and prejudice nature of the bill its going to harm classroom instruction.  Which is bad for those that need clarification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 8, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Since you're annoying the liberals I'm honor bound to defend what you're saying and I redirect everyone to the lgtbq subcultures who basically agree with this, arguing our sexuality is malleable and more people are bisexual or gay than are reflected in stats because of the cultural pressures against lgtbq sexualities and if we can reverse those pressures there will be more lgtbq people.
> 
> Either way kids are sponges. When I was growing up the whole culture was trying to process depression and suicide and we created "goths" out of whole cloth to kind of process and work through depression and suicide, and even though not all goth kids were actually depressed or suicidal, it became the way the new gen processed this new cultural zeitgeist. Kids do that all the time.


They’re saying that it’s malleable but they’re wrong. It’s not malleable, it’s more like unexplored or repressed.
If being sexually attracted to the same sex is something sinful or illegal, you’re not going to be inclined to explore that avenue of your sexuality, are you? If you’re living in the Middle East, or even Eastern Europe, where gay killings happen on the reg, you’re really not going to want to even think about it, are you?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Rather than respond to the rambling defenses I thought I'd weigh in with a few things as a parent of two young children.
> 
> Elementary school blurs the line _very_ heavily between "social interaction" and "instruction."
> 
> ...



I also saw that gay florida teacher's interview where he used this example but I don't think that's what the bill actually is (we've probably both seen the polling where even a majority of democrats support the bill when they're just shown the language). It's not about a woman teacher kissing her wife goodbye on campus and then having to answer questions from her students about that.

I don't know how overstated this is but the bill is a reaction to teachers being activists in the classrooms and volunteering these topics into discussion when not necessary. There really are schools out there where teachers are asking children if they're a boy or a girl or removing gendered languaging from class.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 8, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Meanwhile...


Good.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> I love how you are ignoring the talking points of the exact people who were supporting the bill. Because of course none of them ever mention an “agenda” or “indoctrination” or “grooming” right? None of those Republican senators ever say anything of the sort


Well of course they mention that because the bill is seeking to prevent indotrination, grooming and agendas.....*from anybody*.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> I also love how you say “It’s not cited as an exact statement in the bill” so the people who made the bill and constantly use these rhetorics DO NOT actually mean what they say


You have yet to explain how a law would be used to do what you think it does, without actually having language in the law of doing what you think it does.

This isn't my problem, *it's yours*.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> like how Slavery wasn’t cited in the constitution and yet the law makers of the states that wanted it made sure it was legal in the law nonetheless




The civil war occurred precisely because the Confederate states wanted to make slavery *constitutional*.




CoopoNitro7 said:


> you are saying the Republican senator who was saying these teachers are grooming his kids, can in fact teach his kid at home to be respectful of such people because AS LONG AS ITS HIM telling his kids that his teacher is a p*d*p****, it’s fine.


What?

I can't say any of that cause I have no idea what the fuck you're talking about.

Keep your projection to yourself.

The bill enshrines the parents right to teach children about topics realated to sex and gender. Not really a big deal as there is no need for teachers to take on these topics prior to grade 4.



CoopoNitro7 said:


> i get it. You are intentionally ignoring how the law is used for your agenda.


It's not my agenda. There you go with projection again.

Yes the "agenda" of the law is to stop conversations related to sex and gender, from teachers to students,  in school preK-3. You caught them. Another case cracked.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I also saw that gay florida teacher's interview where he used this example but I don't think that's what the bill actually


Where do you think the bill draws the line?  Let's assume 3rd grade (8-year Olds, give or take)

- A teacher using a gendered title (Mr/Mrs)
- A teacher referring casually to being married.
- A teacher referring casually to being married to a member of the same sex.
- A teacher confirming that yes they are married to a member of the same sex.
- A teacher saying that yes members of the same sex can get married.
- A teacher explaining that same sex marriages are a fairly recent development in the US.
- A teacher saying that whether n inquisitive student will marry a boy or girl is something they'll need to figure out when they're much older.
-A teacher clarifying that different people need different amounts of time to decide this.
- A teacher saying that questions about having babies is something they'll learn about when they're older.
-A teacher saying marriage is more about love than having babies.
- A teacher saying that they probably shouldn't listen to what older siblings are saying on this topic.
- A teacher saying that parents have a right to believe whatever they want but others should have that right too.
- A teacher saying that using slurs isn't appropriate at school even if they're quoting their parents.
- A teacher saying that students should respect each other despite differences in opinion.

Go ahead and place it where it makes sense to you.

Fair warning, if you're wrong you're going to get fired and lose the ability to work in your career path though.  No pressure.

(This isn't even getting into complex discussions)


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Where do you think the bill draws the line?  Let's assume 3rd grade (8-year Olds, give or take)
> 
> - A teacher using a gendered title (Mr/Mrs)
> - A teacher referring casually to being married.
> ...



I don't think any of this has to do with the bill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't think any of this has to do with the bill.


Guess we'll find out whether you still have a career when the judges rule on it.

Might bring some boxes to work though,you know, just to be safe.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2022)

And for the audience who doesn't want to have to go back to read, this is the sum total of what we're talking about



> 1) requiring district school boards to adopt procedures that comport with certain provisions of law for notifying a student's parent of specified information
> 2) requiring such procedures to reinforce the fundamental right of parents to make decisions regarding the upbringing and control of their children in a specified manner
> 3) prohibiting the procedures from prohibiting a parent from accessing certain records
> 4) providing construction
> ...



That's the "don't say gay bill". Another parental rights bill not unlike the parental rights bills we've had in this country in different districts for the last thirty years. The bad faith pearl clutching about how a teacher might get fired for accidentally saying she's married to a woman is as inane as realizing the police in your local area have the lawful right to stop anybody given undefined "reasonable suspicion" and deciding that means the police will just stop people all the time for any reason; that's just as impractical and stupid as suggesting florida deliberately opened its school districts up to lawsuits whenever a teacher tells their kids to not use slurs. Very imaginative.


----------



## Vanya (Apr 8, 2022)

This is just another example of people 500 years ago burning people on stakes just bcs they said earth spins around Sun

Instead of making economic and social policies to more benefit their citizens Republicans will force LGBT and imigrant fear mongering to hide their lack of skills and sheer incompetence when it comes to governing 

And Republicans voters suck that shit deep. 

God forbid children learn more about LGBT and grow more tolerant of others. Better keep them ignorant and afraid of unknown cause that easier to control

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2022)

Yup.  Some people will say "don't worry, this won't hurt teachers" today.  Then in a few months they'll be saying "well what did the teacher expect, they were clearly violating the law."

(Law goes into effect July 1st so we probably have until late August before it will come up)


----------



## Eros (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> No. Though it's nice to see you think it's ok to gaslight and be rude to others.


Oh. So you think I am lying. We are done.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 8, 2022)

Eros said:


> Oh. So you think I am lying. We are done.


Good, no more gaslighting.


Subarashii said:


> I’m not assuming kids are going around being homophobes, I’m living the culture right now and there is still a stigma, that’s getting smaller, against being gay or trans.


But that would be a culture of adults.


Subarashii said:


> You can’t influence sexuality


 


Subarashii said:


> conversion therapy is proof of that.


No, conversion therapy is proof that conversion therapy doesn't work. There's no "therapy" that would make a straight guy like me become attracted to guys either.


Subarashii said:


> If you can’t force gay kids to be straight, why do you think you can force straight kids to be gay?


It's influencing them. Openness to sex, liberalism, porn, traps, twinks, surrounded by pro-lgbt friends/family etc. Do you want me to look up stories of gay people dating/having sex with/impregnating (or birthing in the case of women) and then coming out as gay? Look, no one is saying every gay person had to have liked girls before, but to pretend that some haven't 'transitioned/awakened' their homosexuality is a lie.

Now obviously the end result doesn't matter; straight-to-gay, always-gay, etc since it doesn't matter in terms of its validity. If you liked pizza then started liking hotdogs instead, or if you liked pizza and then also started liking hotdogs as well, or if everyone liked pizza except you who liked hotdogs from the beginning - they're all just as valid as each other. 

The best pro-gay argument isn't "we're born gay", it's "it doesn't matter if we were".

With that said, it's pretty obvious why children of all people would be even more easily influenced. That's all I'm saying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> It's influencing them. *Openness to sex, liberalism, porn, traps, twinks, surrounded by pro-lgbt friends/family etc. D*o you want me to look up stories of gay people dating/having sex with/impregnating (or birthing in the case of women) and then coming out as gay? Look, no one is saying every gay person had to have liked girls before, but to pretend that some haven't 'transitioned/awakened' their homosexuality is a lie.
> 
> *Now obviously the end result doesn't matter; straight-to-gay, always-gay, etc since it doesn't matter in terms of its validity. If you liked pizza then started liking hotdogs instead, or if you liked pizza and then also started liking hotdogs as well, or if everyone liked pizza except you who liked hotdogs from the beginning - they're all just as valid as each other.
> 
> ...


What’s wrong with that?

I know several gays who have/have had kids or straight relationships, sexuality is a spectrum, and someone can be mostly gay or straight or be experimenting to see if they really do like one sex or the other more.

that’s a great analogy, so why are you against lgbtq rights??

you’re right, it doesn’t matter if they are gay, why are we arguing!?


----------



## Vanya (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> There's no "therapy" that would make


There is

It is called Henry Cavill


----------



## Eros (Apr 8, 2022)

Vanya said:


> There is
> 
> It is called Henry Cavill


You have great taste.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 8, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> What’s wrong with that?
> 
> I know several gays who have/have had kids or straight relationships, sexuality is a spectrum, and someone can be mostly gay or straight or be experimenting *to see if they really do like one sex or the other more.*
> 
> ...


It's not "to see if they like", it's "making them like". You are deliberately changing a child's sexuality and gender.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> It's not "to see if they like", it's "making them like". You are deliberately changing a child's sexuality and gender.



And how you prove that?


----------



## Vanya (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> You are deliberately changing a child's sexuality and gender.


Dude it doesn't work like that lmao 

You can't "teach" someone to be gay or bi or ace or w/e 

You are like that or you aren't

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kisame (Apr 8, 2022)

Vanya said:


> Dude it doesn't work like that lmao


Yes it does whether you like it or not; sexuality can be influenced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Kisame (Apr 8, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And how you prove that?


Look at some gay people


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> It's not "to see if they like", it's "making them like". You are deliberately changing a child's sexuality and gender.


Well that's some first grade scaremongering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vanya (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> Yes it does whether you like it or not; sexuality can be influenced.


lmao what 

Are you gay or what? 

I am yet to met a gay person that was influenced to be gay. In my 9 years of being bi I have NEVER heard anyone say "yeah i was influenced to be gay" lmaoooo


If someone receives LGBT "education" or rather guidance it might help him discover themselves faster, but you can't fucking influence someone to be gay lmaooo

Seduce yeah but that isn't "influence someone to be gay" lmaoooo

This shit is hilarious, i need to tell this to my gay friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanya (Apr 8, 2022)

Holy shit i am dying of laughter 

Cmon kids, be gay, it is fucking cool! 

You can get everything! Beating from homophobes, prosecution, rejection from the society, identity crisis and all other shit


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> Yes it does whether you like it or not; sexuality can be influenced.


What would it take for you?

The right looks?  A chisled jaw maybe?

Or is it more personality for you?  If he were charming and funny would that do it?


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> It's not "to see if they like", it's "making them like". You are deliberately changing a child's sexuality and gender.


I feel like you're confusing "living as straight to avoid persecution/stigma" with "something gay will turn you gay"


----------



## Kisame (Apr 8, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> I feel like you're confusing "living as straight to avoid persecution/stigma" with "something gay will turn you gay"


Look, it doesn't matter if some people are born gay/initially and only attracted to the same sex, the fact remains that new forms of sexual attraction can be created through methods of influence I mentioned. It's no different than developing new fetishes throughout your life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Apr 8, 2022)

@Eros @Vanya  how much does a guy's height matter to you in terms of attraction?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> Look, it doesn't matter if some people are born gay/initially and only attracted to the same sex, the fact remains that new forms of sexual attraction can be created through methods of influence I mentioned. It's no different than developing new fetishes throughout your life.


Fetish =/= sexuality
No amount of me seeing futa hentai is going to make me want a penis.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> It's not "to see if they like", it's "making them like". You are deliberately changing a child's sexuality and gender.



You quite literally can not do that.  Sexuality and Gender are innate, they're not something an outside influence can change.  A trans child is trans regardless of what anyone does.  A homosexual child is  homosexual regardless of what anyone else does.  

All that these laws do is basically force kids into misery. In England between 1988 and 2003, there was a law in place that basically forbade schools from even mentioning anything LGBT and it sucked.  Why because people like me who knew something wasn't right couldn't talk about it.  It was torture and misery.  That's what this shit does to kids.  It doesn't protect them. It outright harms them, leads them to self-harm, and can lead them to suicide.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vanya (Apr 9, 2022)

Kisame said:


> @Eros @Vanya  how much does a guy's height matter to you in terms of attraction?


Not much. 

With guys is more about personality. How they act in a group and so on.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 9, 2022)

Kisame said:


> Look at some gay people



Lol. So how do you explain the previous generations of gay people where being open about their sexuality was either illegal or face complete social exclusion from almost everyone they know. 

Plus you vastly underestimate the variety of people that kids see on the daily basis. 

*Snip*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame (Apr 9, 2022)

GRIMMM said:


> Congrats on winning my weekly "dumb as shit poster" award with these takes. First time I've given this out as a joint award.


Thanks, the last thing I want is for you to think good things about me. I just hope it brings some negativity to your life as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 9, 2022)

Kisame said:


> Look, it doesn't matter if some people are born gay/initially and only attracted to the same sex, the fact remains that new forms of sexual attraction can be created through methods of influence I mentioned. It's no different than developing new fetishes throughout your life.



Says the guy who talks more about fetishes when discussing LGBT people than the morality of those who's making such laws discriminating against them.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 9, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Says the guy who talks more about fetishes when discussing LGBT people than the morality of those who's making such laws discriminating against them.


Says the guy who can't read what I post so he pretends that he can.


----------



## Eros (Apr 9, 2022)

I was attracted to other males even as a young child. It's as much a part of me as my blue eyes. I'm not sure why. It's just how I am, and it's how I was even before puberty. It's not a choice. It never was a choice for me at all. It's my reality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 9, 2022)

Eros said:


> I was attracted to other males even as a young child. It's as much a part of me as my blue eyes. I'm not sure why. It's just how I am, and it's how I was even before puberty. It's not a choice. It never was a choice for me at all. It's my reality.


Damn the heteronormative indoctrination didnt work on you!


----------



## Vanya (Apr 9, 2022)

Told my LGBT peeps about influencing someone to be gay 

They bursted out laughing 

Crazies shit someone said in a while

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 9, 2022)

Kisame said:


> Says the guy who can't read what I post so he pretends that he can.



So what's your problem then?


----------



## Eros (Apr 9, 2022)

Bazu'aal said:


> Damn the heteronormative indoctrination didnt work on you!


Not at all. I mean, I am technically a Kinsey 5, but I don't love women romantically. I love men. A loveless marriage or relationship is not what I want.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2022)

ITT: Some backwater idiot really posted a comic that heavily insinuates that homosexuality isnt a choice, but is forced upon children, and that homosexuals are pe do phil es. 


Fukkin' dumbass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanya (Apr 9, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ITT: Some backwater idiot really posted a comic that heavily insinuates that homosexuality isnt a choice, but is forced upon children, and that homosexuals are pe do phil es.
> 
> 
> Fukkin' dumbass.


I mean if somepne threw a brick at me and hurt me really bad... i doubt i would suddenly wanna do it myself to others


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 9, 2022)

Between 2000-2018 over 300,000 child marriages took place in the US and most legally cannot get a divorce until they hit 18 years of age.


The majority were between adult men and minor girls. 

I dunno about y'all, but the grooming doesnt seem to occur with gay and trans people and their magical homo ideology.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 9, 2022)

It's 2022 and we still got people in the US thinking being gay or trans is a choice.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 9, 2022)

Bazu'aal said:


> It's 2022 and we still got people in the US thinking being gay or trans is a choice.



In the meantime, purity balls especially in the Deep South are still a thing.


----------



## Eros (Apr 9, 2022)

Bazu'aal said:


> Between 2000-2018 over 300,000 child marriages took place in the US and most legally cannot get a divorce until they hit 18 years of age.
> 
> 
> The majority were between adult men and minor girls.
> ...


I definitely have no reason whatsoever to consider marrying a minor.


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 9, 2022)

Thoughts on the disproportionately high correlation between homosexual tendencies and abuse during childhood?

Might just be a coincidence


----------



## Kisame (Apr 9, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> So what's your problem then?


That people can't read and project and gaslight, look at Eros above mentioning he was always attracted to guys, even though I already said in the same post you quoted that I wasn't stating that doesn't happen. 

That's why there's no point in a discussion.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2022)

Vanya said:


> I mean if somepne threw a brick at me and hurt me really bad... i doubt i would suddenly wanna do it myself to others


I mean, tbf, some cases of abuse tend to be cycles, same with pe dop hili a (in some cases).

But homosexuality is neither abuse or ped oph il ia or forced, nor is it a cycle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> Thoughts on the disproportionately high correlation between homosexual tendencies and abuse during childhood?
> 
> Might just be a coincidence


Correlation is not causation, *snip*. 

@dr_shadow can we nip this early? Because it seems that _certain people_ are trying to lead the discussion towards "homosexuality is the result and cause of pedophilia and abuse of minors" without actually saying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 9, 2022)

I will end this debate:

1) We do not know the extent to which an individual's actual Sexuality can be influenced by external factors but, it's clear that there is some level of social impact influencing how individuals want to "perceive" their sexual orientation or gender (which is much more problematic imo).
In my case, I alway knew / had a feeling I was gay without any external influence. But, I can't disregard reports of how LGBT identification has risen exponentially with gen z. A rise from 10% to 20% of people identifying as LGBT from millenials to Gen Z, makes me believe that there is heavy social engineering going on that is making these Kids believe they're LGBT (when perhaps they're actually not). According to the report, the massive rise was attributed to about 72% of LGBT gen z claiming that they're BI. However, e.g. if you're BI male, but you only have sex/dated with Women, you can't call yourself BI. It's highly likely that most of these Kids are labelling themselves as LGBT because of external social factors (cos it's cool, trendy and even prestigious to do). So, in this case, sexuality can be influenced socially....but they are probably not even telling the truth about their orientation to avoid being called the boring straight girl/guy.

2) "Sexuality is only a Spectrum" if you are Bisexual. If you're 1% straight and 99% gay, you are bisexual. If you are 99% straight and 1% gay, you are bisexual.

3) An additional issue surrounding Bisexuals. Many of them are false identifying themselves as Gay, Lesbian or Straight when they are simply *BI*. If you're a gay guy who used to be sexually infatuated with women but now you're not, *you are still BI* (and same for straight man who used to be sexually infatuated in men). "Gay4Pay" Straights and Gay men with wife/ biological kids are also *BI*.

4) Being Gay means you are only sexually attracted to your own sex.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 9, 2022)

Death Certificate said:


> You literally posted a web comic saying this.
> 
> 
> 
> And no it's not up for debate, Stonetoss is a piece of shit


The reply was to this,



GiantForehead said:


> Thoughts on the disproportionately high correlation between homosexual tendencies and abuse during childhood?



not the comic.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 9, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> I will end this debate:
> 
> 1) We do not know the extent to which an individual's actual Sexuality can be influenced by external factors but, it's clear that there is some level of social impact influencing how individuals want to "perceive" their sexual orientation or gender (which is much more problematic imo).
> In my case, I alway knew / had a feeling I was gay without any external influence. But, I can't disregard reports of how LGBT identification has risen exponentially with gen z. A rise from 10% to 20% of people identifying as LGBT from millenials to Gen Z, makes me believe that there is heavy social engineering going on that is making these Kids believe they're LGBT (when perhaps they're actually not). According to the report, the massive rise was attributed to about 72% of LGBT gen z claiming that they're BI. However, e.g. if you're BI male, but you only have sex/dated with Women, you can't call yourself BI. It's highly likely that most of these Kids are labelling themselves as LGBT because of external social factors (cos it's cool, trendy and even prestigious to do). So, in this case, sexuality can be influenced socially....but they are probably not even telling the truth about their orientation to avoid being called the boring straight girl/guy.
> ...



You are in no position to speak such things.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 9, 2022)

Pro tip: if hearing about the existence of homosexuality is enough to "turn" you gay you probably weren't actually straight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 9, 2022)

Yeah stone toss is pretty cool.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 9, 2022)

You guys know the whole This Is Making Kids Gay idea is just riffing off what you've been arguing in support of lgtbq people for years -- arguing that humans are behaviorally varied and sexuality is a spectrum and different human cultures throughout history have all sorts of variations of sexual/gender norms. Because if humans are malleable, which we appear to be, then we will get a lot more expressions of lgtbq in the future if we continue being more encouraging of it. 

lgbtq stuff will be a lot more common in younger people experimenting. Having sex with your own gender might one day become as nonchalant as people who go through any other dating/sexual phase. Even men who end up marrying women and having kids will have that time they tried out a boyfriend for a few months or something. That's totally within the realm of possibility.

I already brought up the goth example and when I was growing up it seemed just about every school had a few dozen, they were fashionable for younger skewing shows like buffy and wb stuff, it was a thing. South park had their goth characters. It was such a thing that even the safe network sitcom Home Improvements had mark becoming goth 

Every generation has some fashionable new identity and just because lgtbq stuff can also be inborn and more timeless than fashion, a lot of it will still necessarily be fashionable. People will try it on to be timely and then take it off when they're bored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Pro tip: if hearing about the existence of homosexuality is enough to "turn" you gay you probably weren't actually straight.


We're all just squares with rounded edges.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 9, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> In the meantime, purity balls especially in the Deep South are still a thing.


Ok I'll bite. What the hell are purity balls?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Ok I'll bite. What the hell are purity balls?


Daddy-daughter dance date, basically.

It's actually (generally) wholesome stuff, ignoring the heavy "your my daughter so i own your virginity" religious undertone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 9, 2022)

_oh_ balls as in a formal dance party.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 9, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Daddy-daughter dance date, basically.
> 
> It's actually (generally) wholesome stuff, ignoring the heavy "your my daughter so i own your virginity" religious undertone.


Oh ok. I gotcha. A dance ball...my mind instantly went to something else. lol


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2022)

I overlooked "in the Deep South", and nowI'm doubting the wholesomeness...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 9, 2022)

To reset, this bill isn't (shouldn't be) about teachers not talking about lgbtq things because parents are worried it will make the kids lgbtq. This bill is (should be) about social activism in children's classrooms. Like in the late 90s and early 2000s when teachers in 1-8 grades were bringing up depression and suicide in a well meaning attempt to tackle The Zeitgeist and parents were uncomfortable with it and wanted to deal with those issues themselves.

We basically had that when I was growing up.

You do have that part of the country - which I'm probably in, I'm at least leaning in that direction - that believes the way our well meaning village tackles social issues actually makes the issues worse. Because when I was a kid the grown ups came together to tackle, process and deal with depression and suicide in kids and after decades of that well meaning work we uh ended up with multitudes more suicides and depression rates than we had beforehand. I don't know if we _caused_ that but we certainly didn't help it.

So no I wouldn't want to entrust my village to handle gender dysphoria in children. They couldn't even handle depression I don't see why they could handle gender dysphoria. Plus they aren't even biologists so idk why they are speaking on any of this @supremecourt


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 9, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> _oh_ balls as in a formal dance party.



How ironic.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2022)

Balls deep in purity.


----------



## Eros (Apr 9, 2022)

Dios mio.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 9, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Daddy-daughter dance date, basically.
> 
> It's actually (generally) wholesome stuff, ignoring the heavy "your my daughter so i own your virginity" religious undertone.



And upholding the dated gender stereotype on how it is the girls who should have their virginity protected until marriage, but not guys.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 9, 2022)

Then again, @GiantForehead would think this is more healthy.

And @Kisame, to say there is such a thing as neutral-LGBT is like saying there is such a thing as neutral-civil rights. That means oh I don't know, not doing anything about which is still not equal in comparison to how hetero relationships are treated. That's why the Equal Rights Amendment is needed.


----------



## Eros (Apr 9, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Then again, @GiantForehead would think this is more healthy.
> 
> And @Kisame, to say there is such a thing as neutral-LGBT is like saying there is such a thing as neutral-civil rights. That means oh I don't know, not doing anything about which is still not equal in comparison to how hetero relationships are treated. That's why the Equal Rights Amendment is needed.


It actually sounds rather unhealthy and draconian. Then again, gaslighting and indoctrination of children has been the norm for millennia.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 9, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Then again, @GiantForehead would think this is more healthy.
> 
> And @Kisame, to say there is such a thing as neutral-LGBT is like saying there is such a thing as neutral-civil rights. That means oh I don't know, not doing anything about which is still not equal in comparison to how hetero relationships are treated. That's why the Equal Rights Amendment is needed.


I'll try again to explain the terms I used, if you don't understand or disagree with something, ask, if you gaslight or insult don't bother responding. If you genuinely find my explanation disgusting and homophobic, dislike and neg me and add me to your ignore list, but don't bother responding to homophobes.

By "neutral lgbt" I'm referring to the argument that "being LGBTQ is ok just like being straight is, neither is amazing, fantastic or a superior state to flaunt or gaslight others over". When it comes to advocates of lgbt, you want to do this to children who are clearly much more easily influenced, and obviously liberals can't be trusted to be saying "it's ok to be gay" because instead they'll be saying "it's wonderful and amazing to be gay, and being cis is evil". If you tell this to a grown person (or a more grown person than a child), they have the capacity to think critically for themselves and their brains can handle the opposite pov ("anti-gay") and resolve it however they wish. Children are clearly not the same.

I understand what you're trying to say, that implying there's some "pride" or "greatness" to being gay might be necessary in the case that the neutral state of social life is anti-gay - to balance things out a bit. Kind of like "black pride" in the face of racism. I'm fine with that logic.

However, unless you have clear evidence that the majority of children are being indoctrinated to be massively homophobic like some teens and older people supposedly are, and that when little kids get together they call each other f word, make fun of gays, say eww and the like - you don't get to heavily influence their sexuality and gender because of your projections. Adults circles, beliefs and vulnerability =/= children's. I don't know if you have kids, but if your kids didn't go through this lgbt for children stuff, will they be massively homophobic otherwise? I doubt it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 10, 2022)

Kisame said:


> I'll try again to explain the terms I used, if you don't understand or disagree with something, ask, if you gaslight or insult don't bother responding. If you genuinely find my explanation disgusting and homophobic, dislike and neg me and add me to your ignore list, but don't bother responding to homophobes.
> 
> By "neutral lgbt" I'm referring to the argument that "being LGBTQ is ok just like being straight is, neither is amazing, fantastic or a superior state to flaunt or gaslight others over". When it comes to advocates of lgbt, you want to do this to children who are clearly much more easily influenced, and obviously liberals can't be trusted to be saying "it's ok to be gay" because instead they'll be saying "it's wonderful and amazing to be gay, and being cis is evil". If you tell this to a grown person (or a more grown person than a child), they have the capacity to think critically for themselves and their brains can handle the opposite pov ("anti-gay") and resolve it however they wish. Children are clearly not the same.
> 
> ...



Um, you could learn from this person's story. You know what is child abuse? Being taught to hate yourself as a kid for who you are.


----------



## Trueno (Apr 12, 2022)

Idk. I think parents should teach their kids about intercourse. Worked for the majority of human history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 12, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> To reset, this bill isn't (shouldn't be) about teachers not talking about lgbtq things because parents are worried it will make the kids lgbtq. This bill is (should be) about social activism in children's classrooms.


Problem with that is those that want and who will implement this bill are both unable and incredibly unwilling to differentiate between these two. To someone like Desantis just talking about LGTQ IS social activism. Just having a gay character IS social activism and just agreeing that gay people have rights IS activism.

Often the ''we are fine with LGBTQ people but we just don't want activism'' is just a dog whistle to try and shut down any visible sign queer people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2022)

Vinsmoke Menma said:


> Idk. I think parents should teach their kids about intercourse. Worked for the majority of human history.


So did slavery and not washing your hands. It's fucking idiotic to think that because something used to be done a certain way it should still be done that way. A lot of kids grow up completely unaware of consent because their fucked up parents grew up that way. There's public safety and health issues to be considered, and the fact that a lot of kids are just being taught by porn they watch. 

Moreover places with robust sexual education see lower rates in teen pregnancy and STDs. There's just nothing to support this kind of opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 12, 2022)

Careful. Stuff like this is confusing to @reiatsuflow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 12, 2022)

Eros said:


> It actually sounds rather unhealthy and draconian. Then again, gaslighting and indoctrination of children has been the norm for millennia.



Yup, Those who controls the youth controls the future.

School is not a place of learning.


----------



## Eros (Apr 12, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Yup, Those who controls the youth controls the future.
> 
> School is not a place of learning.


It sure seems that way.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 12, 2022)

Eros said:


> It sure seems that way.


The average person (me not excluded) have not been taught important things like economics.

When you have people financially independent you can't control them so easily.

So governments/ Elites love that system that keep their competition down.

And many politicians would never even see the front door to their offices if the average person was a critical thinker.

Shit the only reason i feel myself getting to understand the world more and more is because i'm talking to guys like you and the human Wikipedia  dr shadow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 12, 2022)

As if being educated would actually change things. Those in power will not lose it, regardless of people being better educated.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 12, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> The average person (me not excluded) have not been taught important things like economics.



Coincidentally florida mandated a financial literacy course in their high schools.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2022)

Eros said:


> Careful. Stuff like this is confusing to @reiatsuflow.


Yeah but so is, like, tying his shoes without saying the little bunny ears jumped in the hole rhyme.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eros (Apr 12, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah but so is, like, tying his shoes without saying the little bunny ears jumped in the hole rhyme.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 12, 2022)

Who had taught themselves to tie their own shoes as a kid, role call, say "I".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Who had taught themselves to tie their own shoes as a kid, role call, say "I".


You probably just tied that shit in a knot that your mom had to pick out and ruin her nails.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 12, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You probably just tied that shit in a knot that *your mom had to pick out and ruin her nails.*


Nah, that was also me. 

Valuable training for the advent of stuffed-in-your pocket earphone wires.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame (Apr 12, 2022)

@reiatsuflow damn bro I barely see you post and these dudes can't stop talking about you. You must have called Eros a derogatory term or something.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 12, 2022)

Kisame said:


> @reiatsuflow damn bro I barely see you post and these dudes can't stop talking about you. You must have called Eros a derogatory term or something.



I'm good with eros, that's just how he behaves.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't approve of how sexually suggestive he is with his posts but we're talking it through in private counseling.


----------



## Eros (Apr 12, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't approve of how sexually suggestive he is with his posts but we're talking it through in private counseling.


I don't want to have sex with you. Don't flatter yourself.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame (Apr 12, 2022)

How flattering is it for a man to want to have sex with you? Not very flattering.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 13, 2022)

Click and read the thread.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah but so is, like, tying his shoes without saying the little bunny ears jumped in the hole rhyme.


I never actually heard the rhyme, unless it's the one from spongebob, but that one makes no sense.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 13, 2022)

Yeah, life used to be real difficult for gay kids, there was this one dude the teacher called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and he got up called the teacher for his lack of respect and never came back to school.


F                                                    A                                            G


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Click and read the thread.


That's just sad


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Click and read the thread.


And this isn't something you dug to find, this was posted today.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And this isn't something you dug to find, this was posted today.


Yup.  But the people in this thread that are defending and enabling this behavior (not even mentioning those using the same terminology) won't click the link to read it.

And if pushed and ask they'll shrug and say "well, that's not me" before going right back to defending more horrible things encouraging this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Yup.  But the people in this thread that are defending and enabling this behavior (not even mentioning those using the same terminology) won't click the link to read it.
> 
> And if pushed and ask they'll shrug and say "well, that's not me" before going right back to defending more horrible things encouraging this.


We're at the point where any reinforcement of those behaviors is just putting out there that it's okay. Look how quickly all those gay slurs slipped out of fashion when movies stopped using them all of the time. It's the same sort of thing.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We're at the point where any reinforcement of those behaviors is just putting out there that it's okay. Look how quickly all those gay slurs slipped out of fashion when movies stopped using them all of the time. It's the same sort of thing.



That never happened.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2022)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That never happened.


Which part?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Which part?



Gay slurs going out of fashion, seems like they are still very much used even against straight people.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 13, 2022)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Gay slurs going out of fashion, seems like they are still very much used even against straight people.


Well they kind of are (kind of)

Now it seems calling other people autistic is the new insult flavor.


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Well they kind of are (kind of)
> 
> Now it seems calling other people autistic is the new insult flavor.


calling people autistic is so weird. Like, first i always hear "artistic" and when they're calling someting autistic it isn't directed towards behavior that ccould be attributed to autism O_o.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2022)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Gay slurs going out of fashion, seems like they are still very much used even against straight people.


If you mean the thing where people put "str" in front of the one gay slur, I've only seen that used against bigots and even then it is nowhere near the amount it was like 10 - 15 years ago. 

Like I watched Jennifer's Body the other night and there's a lot of shit in there that is clearly meant to kind of endear you to the characters and their friendship, but that would play today as "these girls are kind of shitty". The thing is that it changed pretty quick. 

It's pretty rare to see a comedy or any other movies just causally drop even words like "retard".


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you mean the thing where people put "str" in front of the one gay slur, I've only seen that used against bigots and even then it is nowhere near the amount it was like 10 - 15 years ago.
> 
> Like I watched Jennifer's Body the other night and there's a lot of shit in there that is clearly meant to kind of endear you to the characters and their friendship, but that would play today as "these girls are kind of shitty". The thing is that it changed pretty quick.
> 
> It's pretty rare to see a comedy or any other movies just causally drop even words like "retard".



They did tone it down in movies but is not like that IRL.


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2022)

Will Mbxx put a filter for ^ (use bro) now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2022)

Abortion ban after 15 weeks signed into law in Florida
					

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis signed a 15-week abortion ban into law Thursday as the state joined a growing conservative push to restrict access to the procedure ahead of a U.S. Supreme Court decision that could roll back abortion rights in America.  “This will represent the most significant...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Abortion ban after 15 weeks signed into law in Florida
> 
> 
> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis signed a 15-week abortion ban into law Thursday as the state joined a growing conservative push to restrict access to the procedure ahead of a U.S. Supreme Court decision that could roll back abortion rights in America.  “This will represent the most significant...
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2022)

I was thinking about it and it's actually not that surprising that incels are so aggressively anti abortion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 14, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Abortion ban after 15 weeks signed into law in Florida
> 
> 
> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis signed a 15-week abortion ban into law Thursday as the state joined a growing conservative push to restrict access to the procedure ahead of a U.S. Supreme Court decision that could roll back abortion rights in America.  “This will represent the most significant...
> ...


pretty based. 
DeSantis is really cool.
He'd be my favourite politician if Trump didn't exist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 14, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


>



Shin cheering about people losing rights. Seems like him.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Shin cheering about people losing rights. Seems like him.


Well that's because, as usual, you got it backwards.

This bill protects the rights of the unborn to live.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 14, 2022)

I don't want to hear white people bitching about the Taliban or Islamic extremists, you bend backwards to Christian Extremists who preach the same shit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 14, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I was thinking about it and it's actually not that surprising that incels are so aggressively anti abortion


We can be thankful, at least, that the only way they'll ever become fathers is through rape. Then again, that's not comforting at all. They're loathsome pieces of shit, and it really is too bad their own mothers did not abort them tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 14, 2022)

And @Kisame like the other certain two have no problem with this. After all, LGBT people are a danger to kids according to him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And @Kisame like the other certain two have no problem with this. After all, LGBT people are a danger to kids according to him.


Why wouldn't he have a problem with this?

If you are pro-law you automatically are against criminal activity.

Assaulting people is against the law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 14, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Why wouldn't he have a problem with this?
> 
> If you are pro-law you automatically are against criminal activity.
> 
> Assaulting people is against the law.



But you have no problem with making LGBT lives a living hell in states.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 14, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> But you have no problem with making LGBT lives a living hell in states.


Stop projecting your bigotry on others. Learn to deal with your weakness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame (Apr 15, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Stop projecting your bigotry on others. Learn to deal with your weakness.


It gets harder and harder to take serious the more they post, and I keep losing interest to correct their lies. I'm sure some here have some sense to know better than to fall for the slander and worsening-your-reputation tactics, but who knows the cafe has always had a shitty reputation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## GiantForehead (Apr 15, 2022)

DeSantis rn


Let's make this man president lads

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 15, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> DeSantis rn
> 
> 
> Let's make this man president lads


I'd actually love to see the guy try to wrestle the party from Trump. The result will be very amusing at first, then the usual horror in the end would be my prediction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Why wouldn't he have a problem with this?
> 
> If you are pro-law you automatically are against criminal activity.
> 
> Assaulting people is against the law.


Are you his lawyer or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 19, 2022)

Its funny that bigots act all offended when bills targeting minorities get pushback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 19, 2022)

I honestly wouldnt have a problem with this law if it wasn't for the no exception part. Like if a girl was 12 and raped and impregnated . A child of 12 might not understand she is pregnant and if by chance a parent catches it late, there is no turning back from it.


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 19, 2022)

Big Ron!

the future belongs to him


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2022)

Desantis going after disney is the definition of a heat check.


----------



## hammer (Apr 19, 2022)

you know I'm always confused why Pluto is a dog dog and not Goofy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Desantis going after disney is the definition of a heat check.


I hope it fucking ruins him. It's so weird to me how these same assholes act like they're the anti corporate ones when they were sucking off a company that made beans not five years ago over bullshit.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 22, 2022)

The Governor has now stripped Disney of their special status

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2022)

I guess it'll be on Disney to respond then.

Popcorn.jpg


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2022)

maybe instead of a florida man thread tag, we need a florida megathread so we can always look back at how crazy florida is
j/k


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2022)

I mean all of those "any reading material objected to by parents" laws they wanted to pass were going to lead to this anyway. Like these people have no forethought into where the stuff they do is inevitably going to end up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2022)

Lol at the usual suspects think Desantis stands remotely a chance outside of Florida.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 24, 2022)

Jim said:


> maybe instead of a florida man thread tag, we need a florida megathread so we can always look back at how crazy florida is
> j/k


That's not a bad idea actually. I know you're joking though.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 24, 2022)

Okay thats funny.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Lol at the usual suspects think Desantis stands remotely a chance outside of Florida.


Honestly not surprising that the non americans dont understand that Florida has a pretty terrible reputation by red states let alone blue lmao.  Everyone in the union hates that state


----------



## Reznor (Apr 24, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Lol at the usual suspects think Desantis stands remotely a chance outside of Florida.


I remember when I was down in Florida for a bit right after quarantine, people kept mentioning him all the time (like "Oh, thanks to Ron DeSantis we have...). He wasn't a national name I knew yet (I thought they were saying "Ronda Santis" for a while) and I was like "Why are you trying to draw me into your local politics?" - like, I'm not out there name dropping Ohio politicians all the time.
My parents went to Florida at another time and when I say them again, they started name dropping DeSantis too.
It's a weird little cult. I don't think that DeSantis has the appeal outside Florida that they think he does, but people love cults and IDK if that cult will catch on.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2022)

Reznor said:


> I remember when I was down in Florida for a bit right after quarantine, people kept mentioning him all the time (like "Oh, thanks to Ron DeSantis we have...). He wasn't a national name I knew yet (I thought they were saying "Ronda Santis" for a while) and I was like "Why are you trying to draw me into your local politics?" - like, I'm not out there name dropping Ohio politicians all the time.
> My parents went to Florida at another time and when I say them again, they started name dropping DeSantis too.
> It's a weird little cult. I don't think that DeSantis has the appeal outside Florida that they think he does, but people love cults and IDK if that cult will catch on.


Desantis will barely win back his own election, he’s popular but too popular


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2022)

Reznor said:


> I remember when I was down in Florida for a bit right after quarantine, people kept mentioning him all the time (like "Oh, thanks to Ron DeSantis we have...). He wasn't a national name I knew yet (I thought they were saying "Ronda Santis" for a while) and I was like "Why are you trying to draw me into your local politics?" - like, I'm not out there name dropping Ohio politicians all the time.
> My parents went to Florida at another time and when I say them again, they started name dropping DeSantis too.
> It's a weird little cult. I don't think that DeSantis has the appeal outside Florida that they think he does, but people love cults and IDK if that cult will catch on.


I mean what part of Florida? Because the very Southern end by Miami and all of that is probably less likely to do all of that, but you have the same thing in some areas of Texas with Greg Abbott. These people generally don't understand that it isn't normal to walk around praising politicians all of the time and kissing their ass so much. Like I'm thankful for some of the politicians we have especially over others, but you would be hard pressed get me to mention them in casual conversation.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Apr 27, 2022)

Kisame said:


> It gets harder and harder to take serious the more they post, and I keep losing interest to correct their lies. I'm sure some here have some sense to know better than to fall for the slander and worsening-your-reputation tactics, but who knows the cafe has always had a shitty reputation.



Says the guy who questions on how I am around kids and yet be very hateful in their prejudice.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And @Kisame like the other certain two have no problem with this. After all, LGBT people are a danger to kids according to him.


I don't think there's 46 chromosomes between the there of these people.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't think there's 46 chromosomes between the there of these people.


I wouldn't be surprised if they shared the same body underneath the camera line like some three-headed inbred freakshow escapee


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2022)

Kisame said:


> It gets harder and harder to take serious the more they post, and I keep losing interest to correct their lies. I'm sure some here have some sense to know better than to fall for the slander and worsening-your-reputation tactics, but who knows the cafe has always had a shitty reputation.


What is the truth exactly


----------



## Kisame (Apr 27, 2022)

makeoutparadise said:


> What is the truth exactly


What do you mean?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 27, 2022)

Kisame said:


> What do you mean?


To put it another way, what are the “lies” you have to constantly correct?


----------



## Kisame (Apr 27, 2022)

makeoutparadise said:


> To put it another way, what are the “lies” you have to constantly correct?


The lies I'm referring to are in regards to what I said itt. If you want to know in detail go back to my posts in this thread and people's responses to them, the lies are what they claim I was saying/arguing and me having to explain over and over what I mean.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2022)

Kisame said:


> The lies I'm referring to are in regards to what I said itt. If you want to know in detail go back to my posts in this thread and people's responses to them, the lies are what they claim I was saying/arguing and me having to explain over and over what I mean.


Fantastical Bullshit and Where to Find it: The Lies of Kisame.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fantastical Bullshit and Where to Find it: The Lies of Kisame.


Go commit crimes or something, and have a panic attack while you're at it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2022)

Kisame said:


> Go commit crimes or something, and have a panic attack while you're at it.


I can’t have them on command. That’d be like some kind of super power.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2022)

Mm, that is the most subtle "Go die" message I've seen yet, ngl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Mm, that is the most subtle "Go die" message I've seen yet, ngl.


I mean panic attacks only feel like you’re dying.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fantastical Bullshit and Where to Find it: The Lies of Kisame.


Speaking of chromosomes....which one is responsible for reading comprehension, cause you clearly lack it.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 27, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Mm, that is the most subtle "Go die" message I've seen yet, ngl.


No that was in reference to his anxiety or whatever he has.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can’t have them on command. That’d be like some kind of super power.


Committing crimes is stressful, surely that'd help.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean panic attacks only feel like you’re dying.


Be that as it may.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2022)

Kisame said:


> No that was in reference to his anxiety or whatever he has.


So you're making fun of him for his anxiety?

Wow, you're some sorta scum-shit person, aintcha?


----------



## Kisame (Apr 27, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So you're making fun of him for his anxiety?
> 
> Wow, you're some sorta scum-shit person, aintcha?


Huh? Eros has always said worse shit, CTK himself is not innocent lmao. It's normal in the cafe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2022)

Kisame said:


> No that was in reference to his anxiety or whatever he has.
> 
> Committing crimes is stressful, surely that'd help.


Surely it depends on the crimes. But it’s weird you got so upset over my weird Harry Potter title joke. I worked hard on that. I had to type it from a phone keyboard and everything


----------



## Kisame (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Surely it depends on the crimes. But it’s weird you got so upset over my weird Harry Potter title joke. I worked hard on that. I had to type it from a phone keyboard and everything


I didn't understand your joke or the reference (I assumed it had something to do with some fantasy show). I knew you were trying to annoy/be offensive, and you have shitty opinions so I thought I should try to piss you off.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Surely it depends on the crimes.


I'm assuming ones where there's a lot of action or people would probably be more triggering, so you can start there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2022)

Kisame said:


> I didn't understand your joke or the reference (I assumed it had something to do with some fantasy show). I knew you were trying to annoy/be offensive, and you have shitty opinions so I thought I should piss you off.


I am so confused, like even Jim would have known what that title format was riffing and he doesn’t know what tortillas are.

I’m not sure what I did to upset you so badly but sorry. It feels like you’re having a rough time and I don’t want to make you feel worse. I was just messing around.


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> like even Jim would have known

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2022)

Jim said:


>


Proud to have gotten a reaction from you that wasn’t laughing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am so confused, like even Jim would have known what that title format was riffing and he doesn’t know what tortillas are.


I'm not in tune with these shows and their references, but the intention was understood and that's enough.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’m not sure what I did to upset you so badly but sorry. It feels like you’re having a rough time and I don’t want to make you feel worse. I was just messing around.


Oh I was just messing around too, hope what I said didn't stress you out.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 27, 2022)

Pliskin said:


> I'd actually love to see the guy try to wrestle the party from Trump. The result will be very amusing at first, then the usual horror in the end would be my prediction.


The next republican presidential debate will just be Ron and Trump wrestling each other, to the victor goes the spoils.
That's how Republicans pick their candidates anyway, isn't it? They just go with who is physically the strongest?


Reznor said:


> I remember when I was down in Florida for a bit right after quarantine, people kept mentioning him all the time (like "Oh, thanks to Ron DeSantis we have...). He wasn't a national name I knew yet (I thought they were saying "Ronda Santis" for a while) and I was like "Why are you trying to draw me into your local politics?" - like, I'm not out there name dropping Ohio politicians all the time.
> My parents went to Florida at another time and when I say them again, they started name dropping DeSantis too.
> It's a weird little cult. I don't think that DeSantis has the appeal outside Florida that they think he does, but people love cults and IDK if that cult will catch on.


Suddenly, righties are all into the cult of personality BS. First Trump and now Desantis. Bernie might be the closest thing on the left but even he isn't worshipped (or is he? Maybe after he dies and ascends into heaven )


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Proud to have gotten a reaction from you that wasn’t laughing


I'm just a normal person after all, lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reznor (Apr 27, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> The next republican presidential debate will just be Ron and Trump wrestling each other, to the victor goes the spoils.
> That's how Republicans pick their candidates anyway, isn't it? They just go with who is physically the strongest?
> 
> Suddenly, righties are all into the cult of personality BS. First Trump and now Desantis. Bernie might be the closest thing on the left but even he isn't worshipped (or is he? Maybe after he dies and ascends into heaven )


I mean, liberals simped over anyone that opposed Trump definitively enough like Cuomo (ouch) and Fauci. They've got a pretty embarassing track record with trying to make heroes, I hope they doing the same thing with Zelensky because of Putin. 

Leftist really only have Bernie, and that was sort of because he was the only real left candidate and he had a track record that was hard to refute. But they gave up on him pretty quick when he supported Biden.

Trying to focus on heroes and villains is treating real life like fictions and it really dumbs down the whole conversation tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2022)

Reznor said:


> I mean, liberals simped over anyone that opposed Trump definitively enough like Cuomo (ouch) and Fauci. They've got a pretty embarassing track record with trying to make heroes, I hope they doing the same thing with Zelensky because of Putin.
> 
> Leftist really only have Bernie, and that was sort of because he was the only real left candidate and he had a track record that was hard to refute. But they gave up on him pretty quick when he supported Biden.
> 
> Trying to focus on heroes and villains is treating real life like fictions and it really dumbs down the whole conversation tbh


Coumo resigned and isn’t celebrated though. Liberals actually do punish people for doing bad things. Conservatives double down and support them. It isn’t like Democrats backed Coumo because he bragged about raping women or couldn’t go within so many feet of a school.

And Bernie isn’t all anyone has. He also isn’t all that great judging by his track record on actual results. He has a fanbase that partially won’t show up to vote


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Liberals actually do punish people for doing bad things


when that happens, they call liberals hypocrites for punishing people who are liberal, lol. 

They're like "lol idiots, why are you attacking her, she's liberal!"


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 28, 2022)

Reznor said:


> I mean, liberals simped over anyone that opposed Trump definitively enough like Cuomo (ouch) and Fauci. They've got a pretty embarassing track record with trying to make heroes, I hope they doing the same thing with Zelensky because of Putin.
> 
> Leftist really only have Bernie, and that was sort of because he was the only real left candidate and he had a track record that was hard to refute. But they gave up on him pretty quick when he supported Biden.
> 
> Trying to focus on heroes and villains is treating real life like fictions and it really dumbs down the whole conversation tbh


I will simp for anyone who isn’t in favor of overturning our democracy and turning it into a full fledged Fachist state


----------



## Reznor (Apr 28, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Liberals actually do punish people for doing bad things. Conservatives double down and support them. It isn’t like Democrats backed Coumo because he bragged about raping women or couldn’t go within so many feet of a school.


That's a fair distinction


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2022)

Reznor said:


> That's a fair distinction


I wish more people cared about it. If people were willing to punish those who did the wrong thing at all levels of society more fairly a lot of things would be better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2022)

Legislator behind Florida's 'Don't Say Gay' law is accused of Covid-relief fraud
					

Rep. Joseph Harding was indicted on charges of wire fraud, money laundering and other crimes, authorities said.




					www.nbcnews.com

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Legislator behind Florida's 'Don't Say Gay' law is accused of Covid-relief fraud
> 
> 
> Rep. Joseph Harding was indicted on charges of wire fraud, money laundering and other crimes, authorities said.
> ...



@Kisame And as it turns out, the real scumbug was revealed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Legislator behind Florida's 'Don't Say Gay' law is accused of Covid-relief fraud
> 
> 
> Rep. Joseph Harding was indicted on charges of wire fraud, money laundering and other crimes, authorities said.
> ...


I thought Covid was fake and was just a common cold? 

These fucking assholes need to get their story straight.


----------



## Kisame (Dec 8, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> @Kisame And as it turns out, the real scumbug was revealed.


?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2022)

Kisame said:


> ?



About the whole thing about people influencing children to be LGBT... it's not a thing.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 8, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> About the whole thing about people influencing children to be LGBT... it's not a thing.


Do u mean the other kisame person?


----------

